# windows errors after factory reset



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Please see my first post under "will not update" to see where this all started

A brief history...I had serious 'infections' (see page 2, message number 27)
after many days of scans and fixes it was decided I should do a factory reset. (see page 9, message number 124)

I did the wrong type of backup, 10 discs, but only the first one was put back on after the reset.

Many more days of scans and errors. It was decided I should try again. This time I only backed up my files. they have not been reinstalled yet. Did have problems with the factory reset. (see page 13, message number 181 and message 195)

Still getting lots of errors... see the last two pages of previous post for the VEW scans

Figuring the problem could be that the reset process was interrupted. Thought I would try another factory reset but now when I try that 'files cannot be found' and I am instructed to insert recovery disc...which I do not have.

So, three questions.
Can the errors be fixed without doing another factory reset?
If not, can I make a recovery disc from my other windows 7 computer?
If I do that, will I be prompted to enter the code that proves it is a legit copy of Windows, since it comes from a different computer. I was not prompted to enter anything when I did the factory resets.

Edited by Cookiegal to include link to previous thread as point of reference:

http://forums.techguy.org/8798129-post195.html


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you no longer have a recovery partition on your hard drive containing the copy of Windows that came with your machine, it would be wise to purchase a copy of Windows for recovery from Dell. It is an OEM copy of Windows, licensed to Dell, and a standard Windows disk cannot be used nor will the product key work on a non-Dell version. Only if the other computer is the exact same model can its disk be used.

But, if you had problems right after recovery, then you may have hardware problems. Were memory and drive tests done?


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Used Alt + F key when booting and got to Acer factory reset.
Computer has been reset for third time. Please refer to the specific posts mentioned above to see what I might have done wrong each time.
I did get 107 updates that installed, after shutdown there were two more waiting to install... I did not install them before the VEW scan was done again. I have posted it for Cookiegal to check but it looks like I am going to need help in this specific forum.
I also downloaded the fix for the Acer UPdater compatibility problem. Here is the scan done just a while ago.
Scroll through the 'will not update' and you will see other VEW scans done before this reset... I think there were a lot more problems but not sure.
thanks for your help.
btw It is a Acer Aspire laptop

Will not be back on line till late tonight.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:33:34 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1 Source: Microsoft-Windows-ApplicationExperienceInfrastructure
The application (Acer Updater, from vendor Acer Incorporated) has the following problem: Acer Updater has a known compatibility issue with this version of Windows. For an update that is compatible with this version of Windows, contact Acer Incorporated.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:31 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: Microsoft.MediaCenter.Mheg
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:28 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: Microsoft.MediaCenter.Bml
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:15 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: mcupdate
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:14 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: mcplayerinterop
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:12 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: mcGlidHostObj
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:12 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: MCESidebarCtrl
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:11 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: LoadMxf
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:03 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: Microsoft.MediaCenter.iTv
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:03 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: Mcx2Dvcs
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:06:25 PM
Type: Error Category: 1
Event: 20 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80242016: Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 9 for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2879017).
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:03:58 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The event description cannot be found.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:01:31 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 4001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped. 
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 7:57:39 PM
Type: Warning Category: 7
Event: 37 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power
The speed of processor 3 in group 0 is being limited by system firmware. The processor has been in this reduced performance state for 1 seconds since the last report.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 7:57:38 PM
Type: Warning Category: 7
Event: 37 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power
The speed of processor 2 in group 0 is being limited by system firmware. The processor has been in this reduced performance state for 1 seconds since the last report.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 7:57:38 PM
Type: Warning Category: 7
Event: 37 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power
The speed of processor 1 in group 0 is being limited by system firmware. The processor has been in this reduced performance state for 1 seconds since the last report.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 7:57:38 PM
Type: Warning Category: 7
Event: 37 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power
The speed of processor 0 in group 0 is being limited by system firmware. The processor has been in this reduced performance state for 1 seconds since the last report.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 7:31:34 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 4001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I appreciate you have said


> I have posted it for* Cookiegal* to check


However there is a possibility that the comment may be missed by someone who is trying to assist you.
They may recommend a course of action that my colleague* Cookiegal* would not want you to take at this stage
I therefore recommend that you follow ONLY my colleagues advice, until and if she advises you differently


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Elvandil and Macboatmaster know that I'm not overly knowledgeable about hardware matters and if they have any input on those errors that would be helpful.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Cookiegal*


> know that I'm not overly knowledgeable about hardware matters


Maybe, but


> Malware Removal Specialist with 92,515 posts.


I wish MY knowledge of hardware was even close to your knowledge of your specialism.

*Idarlene*

1. With a reset to factory condition and that number of updates to do, there will invariably be many entries in the event logs.
I would not concern yourself too much at this stage.
There are no critical category entries - that is good

2. It is not always the best to simply accept ALL the updates offered, but I quite understand, after a factory reset and the number of them - the situation you were in.

It is MORE than likely, that there will NOW be more updates, caused by updates to updates, in other words Windows updates finds what is required, but as some cannot be installed until others are in place - it offers those and then when the next check is made it then offers the ones that could not be installed in the first place.
An example is cumulative update for IE9 - at sometime it will offer IE10

PLEASE therefore see if the other two will install.

3. THEN check how the system is running ALSO please check DEVICE MANAGER, that is Control panel Device Manager, for any indication of warnings on any device - yellow or red indicator to left of device.

4. If ALL appears well - it is very useful to make yourself a system image and a Windows 7 Repair disc
that is Control Panel - Backup and Restore - left pane - system image and repair disc
TO an external drive if you have one.

Finally for this post
We worked together here
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/1110549-media-drive-not-requeste-media.html

pleased to see you have made some progress from that situation


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Macboatmaster.

I did feel it would be best to wait another day to see what events keep repeating, if any. But I hate to see anything other than Information in the Event Viewer.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Idarlene*

*1. *Please DO NOT take what follows, as meaning that you cannot install whatever you wish
It is your computer and indeed, of course you can do as you wish.

2. During your time with my colleague Cookiegal you installed



> Just had an 'ah ha' moment.
> Looked at programs, then EgisTec.
> Two things in the folder. One a shredder.
> Checked properties. I just installed this on Oct 11 because I liked the idea of being able to shred things instead of just deleting.
> If it is causing problems I will uninstall it.


and at one time you had this installed
http://www.smartpcfixer.com/?gclid=COTAqtiuuLoCFWfLtAod-ScAsw

Like all other programs of this nature - the ONLY thing it will eventually optimize - is the ability of your computer to run poorly or indeed NOT run at all. You are well advised to stay away from all programs of this nature.

I have not read EVERY post on your topic with my colleague but I have read many of them and AVG installed as the free version and then installed as the offered trial, whilst INDEED if I am correct other AV`s were also installed is another example of why the system may not function well.

In short please DO NOT install anything, whilst I am helping you. It is vital that I know exactly what stage we are at and that nothing has changed since my last advice to you.

That does not mean, that I will successfully resolve the problem - but the chances of success are lessened if you choose to run any sort of possible fix - or install ANYTHING, or indeed make any changes that I am not aware of.

Thank you for your understanding - and let us see if, we can get things working a little smoother.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

No problem. Cookiegal was the one who suggested I post here. Since that suggestion I was able to do another factory reset. Alt + F key got me to Acer factory reset.

So I posted to scan for her to check ... and to see if it was something that still needed to be dealt with here in this forum.

We are going to run another VEW scan tomorrow evening. I will await her directions before doing anything else.
After all, she has been working hard with me since Oct 2... hours and hours... I can't just dump her now... right Cookiegal??


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Post 5 refers - please see.
I think I am correct in saying that my colleague *Cookiegal *having now reached a situation where after the factory reset - Malware infections are unlikely to be an issue, that we will continue here on this topic.

I am sure Cookiegal will still be playing an active part in the topic, as she is subscribed to it and will therefore know what is occurring.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Feel free to dump me. 

I'm mostly along for the ride and maybe learn a thing or two in the process.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Idarlene

1. I am signing off - goodnight

2. I will wait for your post of the scan before you send it that is the VEW scan, please try and install those outstanding updates.

3. IF you are notified that MORE updates are available please do NOT install them, but tell me what they are - the KB numbers

4. Please include in your post
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/dl/65/
Mini Toolbox - as you used before -

checking this time ONLY the box for installed programs

5. Finally - sorry about the event tomorrow. Hope things go as well as they can for such an occasion


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry, I am using quotes to be sure I reply to everything I wanted to reply to

2. It is not always the best to simply accept ALL the updates offered, but I quite understand, after a factory reset and the number of them - the situation you were in.

I am never sure what updates I must accept an what ones I do not need to accept. This whole mess happened because windows was NOT properly updating, and had not updated since last January. Every time I shut down it said it was updating so I did not know it was not. I just happened to find out by chance.
In the past I have often skipped the non urgent ones.


3. THEN check how the system is running ALSO please check DEVICE MANAGER, that is Control panel Device Manager, for any indication of warnings on any device - yellow or red indicator to left of device.

Checked device manager. Even expanded all the areas.... no yellow or red showing anywhere

4. If ALL appears well - it is very useful to make yourself a system image and a Windows 7 Repair disc
that is Control Panel - Backup and Restore - left pane - system image and repair disc
TO an external drive if you have one.

I agree wholeheartedly. This is at least my fourth or fifth computer over the years.... and I always put off doing this..... Think I better do it right this time.

Finally for this post
We worked together here
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/1110549-media-drive-not-requeste-media.html

Thought I recognized the name. You will be pleased to know that THIS TIME I went through all my documents and backed up ONLY the ones I wanted to keep. The backup *IS* on a memory stick, which I now know is not the most reliable way but it was the best I had. I have often made copies of documents to put on another computer so I am hoping that when I know I am ready to recover my documents there will be no problems getting them back.

pleased to see you have made some progress from that situation[/QUOTE]

You think THAT is progress.... check out the mess I was in before I got to that forum 'windows will not update'

We will wait on the next VEW scan tomorrow evening. I will be posting it on the 'will not update' post. Do you want me to post it here too?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I meant AFTER the topic with Cookiegal

re pleased to see you have made progress.

POST HERE please. 
That is why Cookiegal has asked you to start the topic here.
As explained she will know, it has been posted.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry, again I am quoting to be sure I make comments on your comments

*1. *Please DO NOT take what follows, as meaning that you cannot install whatever you wish
It is your computer and indeed, of course you can do as you wish.

I quite often get myself into trouble with programs that are supposed to help keep computer safer/running better. etc

2. During your time with my colleague Cookiegal you installed


 and at one time you had this installed
http://www.smartpcfixer.com/?gclid=COTAqtiuuLoCFWfLtAod-ScAsw

I have discovered that Egis Tec file came with the acer computer... it is back after the factory reset

Like all other programs of this nature - the ONLY thing it will eventually optimize - is the ability of your computer to run poorly or indeed NOT run at all. You are well advised to stay away from all programs of this nature.

I will keep your name in my 'go to' file.... any time I am tempting to download a program that is supposed to be helpful I will check first.

I have not read EVERY post on your topic with my colleague but I have read many of them and AVG installed as the free version and then installed as the offered trial, whilst INDEED if I am correct other AV`s were also installed is another example of why the system may not function well.

Thought I was 'upgrading' from a free version to a trial of the full version. The other AV's had been uninstalled as I knew you could not run more than one. However, it seems that the windows uninstall left pieces of them.

In short please DO NOT install anything, whilst I am helping you. It is vital that I know exactly what stage we are at and that nothing has changed since my last advice to you.

That does not mean, that I will successfully resolve the problem - but the chances of success are lessened if you choose to run any sort of possible fix - or install ANYTHING, or indeed make any changes that I am not aware of.

Totally understand where you are coming from. Trying to fix this while I keep changing things would be like trying to find a needle in a haystack... when I keep moving the needle to a different haystack. 

That being said, would it be OK to set up our email accounts or would you prefer I wait

Thank you for your understanding - and let us see if, we can get things working a little smoother.[/QUOTE]


Thanks. In the meantime, what things SHOULD I be doing on the computer that could help should what errors are happening?


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

OK. sounds good to me. I think that after the first factory reset malware was still a possibility because of the way I incorrectly did my backup.

With this factory reset I have NOT tried to recover any of my documents and have NO intention of doing so until we deal with the errors still occurring. 

So I will post the VEW results here and both of you can comment on it here.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Cookiegal said:


> Feel free to dump me.


OK, considering all the conversations that have gone on tonight.... consider yourself dumped.

but realize you will be missed....

Will be nice to see you hanging out....even if it is in the shadows. Feel free to pipe up every once in a while.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I was able to install outstanding updates around 6 or 7 tonight. The updater screen says 3 optional updates are available
2574819
2592687
2709981
I will await your instructions re: installing them
I see that one failed to install, however it is a cumulative update for ie 9, I have ie10


So I will run VEW and Toolbox and post in this forum
Which boxes to you want me to check in VEW
I am assuming it will be best to wait till evening to give the computer time to make any errors.

Thanks re tomorrow. It will be a celebration of her life. She was an elderly lady who just lost her husband this summer. She was not a close friend but we have known the couple for many years as they were season siters at the camp where we spend the summer.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. UPDATES
Re 2574819


> This update is required only if you intend to use Remote Desktop.


Presuming you do not - HIDE IT

Re 2592687
SAME - as above

Re 2709981
Install it is related to possible errors with playing DVD content

2. re VEW same as for when you did it before

3. Re


> That being said, would it be OK to set up our email accounts or would you prefer I wait


YES but please do not install any software of any description


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

1. remote desktop? I assume that means if I want to use my laptop to access the desktop of my other computer?
I installed the DVD one.

2 VEW... The last time I did it I included Critical errors..... but Cookiegal did not have me check it other times.

3. Thanks.... I check email several times a day.... do not want to have to run upstairs everytime to use other computer.

I will not install anything. If I get impatient for any of my old programs I will refrain...
and/or check with you first to see if it would be OK.
I do not think there is anything I can't live without for a while.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

ldarlene said:


> 2 VEW... The last time I did it I included Critical errors..... but Cookiegal did not have me check it other times.


Yes, I always did ask for Errors and Warnings. Errors are critical. When I asked you to run VEW again I just assumed you would run it with the same parameters.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I did assume errors are critical. But then when I saw the 'critical' box I clicked it too the last time.... not sure why. 
I will only click on the ones you asked for.
Glad you responded this morning.... I was going into 'withdrawal'....... 

Whatever am I going to do with my time when I am not on the computer all day??


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry, I was actually unaware of that "critical" option as it doesn't apply to XP but you're not running XP so you were wise to check it.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

OK.. I will go back and redo scan. I was just going to post one.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Cookiegal: Thought it was rather strange that the VEW scan had a place to check off critical errors.... the scans always had a 'critical' heading in the report. I checked it off this time.
Am I right in assuming that both you and Macboatmaster will get notification of my posts? I just realized on way home how late it is where he lives...so thought I better get this posted.

Macboatmaster... You asked me to NOT install any more updates for now. I did not know that the computer had set itself to automatically download and install updates..... 11 more got installed when I tried to shut down earlier. I have changed those setting to notify me but not download or install.
Also, in checking computer status I was told that I do not have an AV program. I was sure that I had installed MSE when I did this factory reset (recommended by Cookiegal when I had to uninstall a different one)I will wait a bit to hear from you but, considering the mess I was originally in I really do need to install something ASAP.

Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows 2008 in English
Report run at 28/10/2013 5:33:38 PM
Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 9:25:18 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 1:08:12 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 1:51:02 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:52:06 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:03:49 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 7:33:20 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 4:49:27 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: BDATunePIA
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 2:26:50 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1530 Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. DETAIL - 1 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1003:
Process 2760 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1003

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 1:53:32 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 11 Source: Microsoft-Windows-RPC-Events
Possible Memory Leak. Application (C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted) (PID: 936) has passed a non-NULL pointer to RPC for an [out] parameter marked [allocate(all_nodes)]. [allocate(all_nodes)] parameters are always reallocated; if the original pointer contained the address of valid memory, that memory will be leaked. The call originated on the interface with UUID ({3F31C91E-2545-4B7B-9311-9529E8BFFEF6}), Method number (20). User Action: Contact your application vendor for an updated version of the application.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:49:46 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1530 Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. DETAIL - 2 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000:
Process 3156 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\SmartCardRoot
Process 3156 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\Root

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:33:34 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1 Source: Microsoft-Windows-ApplicationExperienceInfrastructure
The application (Acer Updater, from vendor Acer Incorporated) has the following problem: Acer Updater has a known compatibility issue with this version of Windows. For an update that is compatible with this version of Windows, contact Acer Incorporated.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:31 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: Microsoft.MediaCenter.Mheg
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:28 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: Microsoft.MediaCenter.Bml
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:15 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: mcupdate
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:14 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: mcplayerinterop
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:12:12 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1130 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.5472) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: mcGlidHostObj
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:06:25 PM
Type: Error Category: 1
Event: 20 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80242016: Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 9 for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2879017).
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:03:58 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The event description cannot be found.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 9:26:26 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.PXE.ACER.COM timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 9:24:09 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 5:00:57 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 4001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped. 
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 4:59:53 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 3:14:29 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name wpad.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 3:14:19 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name wpad.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 1:09:20 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name wpad.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 1:08:43 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name wpad.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 1:08:16 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 4:31:06 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 4001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I will look at it - the post event log

2. Post the requested list of programs please


> 4. Please include in your post
> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/down...toolbox/dl/65/
> Mini Toolbox - as you used before -
> 
> checking this time ONLY the box for installed programs


3. Anyone subscribed to the topic receives a notification of your post

4. Install MSE
http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/security/pc-security/mse.aspx

I remember reading that was what Cookiegal suggested after the Avast/AVG issue when it was I cannot be sure.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorrry..forgot about the Minitoolbox...Iwill do that right now


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

All these came already on computer.
I have Defender turned on. do I need another antimalware program?
Going to download and install MSE now

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 13-07-2013
Ran by Darlene (administrator) on 28-10-2013 at 17:50:37
Running from "C:\Users\Darlene\Desktop"
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************
=========================== Installed Programs ============================
Acer Backup Manager (Version: 3.0.0.99)
Acer Crystal Eye Webcam (Version: 1.0.1904)
Acer ePower Management (Version: 6.00.3008)
Acer eRecovery Management (Version: 5.00.3504)
Acer Games (Version: 1.0.2.5)
Acer Registration (Version: 1.04.3504)
Acer ScreenSaver (Version: 1.1.0517.2011)
Acer Updater (Version: 1.02.3500)
Adobe AIR (Version: 2.7.1.19610)
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX (Version: 10.3.183.10)
Adobe Reader X (10.1.0) MUI (Version: 10.1.0)
Agatha Christie - Death on the Nile (Version: 2.2.0.98)
Alcor Micro USB Card Reader (Version: 1.2.42.68439)
Atheros Communications Inc.(R) AR81Family Gigabit/Fast Ethernet Driver (Version: 1.0.1.42)
Backup Manager V3 (Version: 3.0.0.99)
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Bing Bar (Version: 7.0.765.0)
Build-a-lot 4 - Power Source (Version: 2.2.0.97)
Chronicles of Albian (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Chuzzle Deluxe (Version: 2.2.0.95)
clear.fi (Version: 1.0.1517_36458)
clear.fi (Version: 1.0.2024.00)
clear.fi (Version: 9.0.8026)
clear.fi Client (Version: 1.00.3500)
Cradle of Rome 2 (Version: 2.2.0.95)
D3DX10 (Version: 15.4.2368.0902)
Dora's World Adventure (Version: 2.2.0.95)
eBay Worldwide (Version: 2.2.0409)
Evernote v. 4.5.1 (Version: 4.5.1.5451)
FATE: The Cursed King (Version: 2.2.0.97)
Final Drive: Nitro (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Fooz Kids (Version: 3.0.8)
Fooz Kids Platform (Version: 2.1)
Galerie de photos Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Governor of Poker 2 Premium Edition (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Identity Card (Version: 1.00.3501)
Intel(R) Control Center (Version: 1.2.1.1007)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (Version: 6.0.0.1179)
Intel(R) Processor Graphics (Version: 8.15.10.2342)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (Version: 10.0.0.1046)
Jewel Match 3 (Version: 2.2.0.97)
Junk Mail filter update (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Kobo (Version: 1.9)
Launch Manager (Version: 5.1.2)
McAfee SiteAdvisor (Version: 3.5.0.229)
McAfee SiteAdvisor (Version: 3.6.549)
Mesh Runtime (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6015.5000)
Microsoft Office 2010 (Version: 14.0.4763.1000)
Microsoft Silverlight (Version: 5.1.20913.0)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (Version: 3.1.0000)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (Version: 8.0.61001)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
MSVCRT (Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
MSVCRT_amd64 (Version: 15.4.2862.0708)
Mystery of Mortlake Mansion (Version: 2.2.0.98)
MyWinLocker (Version: 4.0.14.27)
MyWinLocker 4 (Version: 4.0.14.27)
MyWinLocker Suite (Version: 4.0.14.19)
newsXpresso (Version: 1.0.0.40)
Norton Online Backup (Version: 2.1.17869)
NTI Media Maker 9 (Version: 9.0.2.9002)
Penguins! (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Plants vs. Zombies - Game of the Year (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Polar Bowler (Version: 2.2.0.97)
Polar Golfer (Version: 2.2.0.95)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (Version: 6.0.1.6324)
RoboForm 7-9-2-5 (All Users) (Version: 7-9-2-5)
Shredder (Version: 2.0.8.9)
Skype 5.10 (Version: 5.10.116)
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver (Version: 15.1.18.0)
Torchlight (Version: 2.2.0.97)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2836939v3) (Version: 3)
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Virtual Villagers 5 - New Believers (Version: 2.2.0.97)
Welcome Center (Version: 1.02.3504)
WildTangent Games App (Acer Games) (Version: 4.0.5.14)
Windows Live (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Communications Platform (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Essentials (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Essentials (Version: 15.4.3538.0513)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant (Version: 7.250.4232.0)
Windows Live Installer (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Language Selector (Version: 15.4.3538.0513)
Windows Live Mail (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Mesh (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Messenger (Version: 15.4.3538.0513)
Windows Live MIME IFilter (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Movie Maker (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Photo Common (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Photo Gallery (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live PIMT Platform (Version: 15.4.3508.1109)
Windows Live Remote Client (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Remote Client Resources (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Remote Service (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live Remote Service Resources (Version: 15.4.5722.2)
Windows Live SOXE (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live SOXE Definitions (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live UX Platform (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack (Version: 15.4.3508.1109)
Windows Live Writer (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Windows Live Writer Resources (Version: 15.4.3502.0922)
Zuma's Revenge (Version: 2.2.0.97)
**** End of log ****


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am a little confused
I realise that different computers operate different versions of how the recovery from the partition on the hard drive works.
However most of them, format the partition and reinstall windows and any software that was included at the time of manufacture of the computer

I am reasonably certain that it did not come with Cradle of Rome, Dora`s World of Adventure and all the other titles of a similar nature, so have you reinstalled these please OR what recovery procedure was carried out.

For instance some computers allow access to Repair your computer, and then various options through the F11 key or whatever key it was on your computer - using software included on the recovery partition.

*EDIT - Please cancel the above - I had NO IDEA that all this was included by Acer. I now read that the computer very likely came with Wild Tangent and those games*

I was concerned that we were not dealing with the clean installation from the recovery partition.

PLEASE SEE MY NEXT POST


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

From your event log
Acer Updater is not compatible with Windows 7
It has the potential to cause many problems
It is used to inform you of updates for your computer from Acer - NOT from Windows Update.
Please go to Control Panel, Programs and Features and see if Acer Updater is listed there.
If it is, please see if there is an uninstall option - if there is please do so.

*From your event log*



> The application (Acer Updater, from vendor Acer Incorporated) has the following problem: Acer Updater has a known compatibility issue with this version of Windows. For an update that is compatible with this version of Windows, contact Acer Incorporated.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

When doing the reinstall I got the incompatibility warning with a link to Acer site with a fix. I did download and run the fix.
However, I have never used the Acer updater so I followed your advice and uninstalled it.

re how I did the reset...as this may have a baring on the current problems
first time I assume from the partition.. went into advanced setting and chose to reset to factory settings.
not sure second time but assume the same way.
Third time, when I clicked on 'advanced settings' was told windows could not find the files and I would need a recovery disc... hence I started this post.

Then I discovered ALT = F (11 I think)
It brought me to a page entitled Acer factory reset... and I went from there. This sounds like itmight not be the same partition that you refered to


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

MSE has been installed, updated and a quick scan done.

Isn't getting rather late on your side of the world?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think I am correct in saying that Service Pack One was included on the computer when it was manufactured and has NOT been installed since the reset - as one of the many updates - do you know if that is correct please

The Microsoft COA label on the computer will tell you as it will either say Windows 7 Home SP1 or simply Windows 7 Home
If for any reason you cannot read that then Control Panel Programs and features - view installed updates will show you if it has been installed since the reset.

I am asking because of a series of errors in the VEW log


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks like the label says
Windows 7 Home Prem OA

Have had it for a few years now..can't remember when.
I vaguely recall having to download and install Service Pack 1. ...but I thought it was a windows update.

Checked what updates have been installed and I do not see it on the list.
Checked installed programs and it is not on the list.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. If SP1 has been installed as a Windows update it will most certainly be shown on Programs and features, and then on the left hand pane - side of that window - show installed updates and it will be listed under the windows section.

It certainly has SP1 NOW after the reset so if it is NOT in the updates, it MUST have been included on the recovery partition.

Sorry to be a nuisance, but I think I really need to know - when it was installed - SP1 

2. From your list of installed programs you have Norton online backup and McAfee site advisor - please go back to Programs and Features and uninstall these.
McAfee site advisor will simply slow down the computer and Norton online backup is I presume uneeded as I doubt you use it - and it is more than likely the free trial offered with the Acer


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

No problem at all... I do not consider you a nuisance at all.
I am relatively certain SP1 was an update I had to ask for... do not think it came with this computer. There is no SP1 on the label. It would have been installed a long time ago, long before the factory resets. It is not showing up in the update history or the programs and features.
Would the Acer factory reset (found by hitting on ALT + F11 have been a different factory reset than the one I got to the first time by going to reset computer to earlier time and hitting factory reset?

2. 
I have uninstalled the Norton backup..you are right, I do not use that.
Reluctant to uninstall McAfee site advicer... I do a lot of looking around on the web... when it advises a site might not be safe I leave it. If you think it could be causing errors I do not mind uninstalling it at all.... but I do not mind a computer that runs a little slower if it keeps me away from iffy sites.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

It certainly has SP1 NOW after the reset so if it is NOT in the updates, it MUST have been included on the recovery partition.

Sorry, I misunderstood this. So you are saying that SP1 is definitely on the computer now?
Then if it was included on the recovery partition then I guess I did not install it. Maybe it was something I had to put on the other computer. I will check and see if I installed it there.

Sorry I can't help you on this one.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

You are absolutely correct.
Went to control panel/ system and security/ system

info re windows edition
windows 7 Home Premium
Copyright 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved
Service Pack 1

Does this help at all


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Post the FULL model of the Acer please

2. McAfee site advisor has problems with IE10. McAfee issued a fix for the problem, which causes a script to run on many sites and results in a warning this page has a script running and if it continues to run etc - click OK to allow it to continue or stop etc.

It is reported that the suggested fix from McAfee has not fixed it on all occasions and IE10 together with sensible browsing and the clearing of your browsing history etc - SENSIBLE BROWSING being the real answer is FAR better than McAfee site advisor - 
ESPECIALLY with the problems on IE10

and now it is reported it has a problem with windows 8 as well.
IMHO you are BEST rid of it.
You are of course entirely free to decline my advice or indeed re- install after we complete the topic, which looking at various aspects - I do not expect it to be for some days.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Aspire 4739 6690 

NXRP0AA00115212E377600

SNID 15207736776

mf date 2011/12/30 maybe this pins down the date SP1 was installed?

2. I have had script running warnings...will uninstall Mcfee. You are the one investing time and effort to get this computer back to normal. I have no problem following your advice when you have a legit reason. Far be it for me to hinder the progress.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

McAfee uninstalled... and no intention of reinstalling it when it has issues with ie10.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I have ben sometime replying
I have been sorting out the next step

This error - copied and pasted from a Microsoft article


> Log Name - Application
> 
> Source - WMI
> 
> ...


is you will see the error frequently repeated in the Event log on your post 25
Here to save you looking is a copy and paste from that



> Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
> Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected


The problem is I believe caused by the way Acer or if not them someone since has included SP1 in the recovery partition.
This was why I asked if it had been installed as an update since the recovery

Run this FIX please
http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9775756

I will wait for your reply AFTER running the FIX and then I will be signing off for tonight
In the meantime I will make one more post for you to work on until I resume about 2000 hrs UK time


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I did notice that error repeating itself.
I ran the fix.

Isn't it close to 2 am there? you must be a night hawk 

thanks for all the work you are putting into this.

tty tomorrow


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

goodnight


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

JOBS to DO if you have chance - until I resume at approx. 2000 hrs

1. Open Computer
right click C drive, click properties
click the tools tab
click the error checking - check now button
the top box automatically fix file system errors will most likely already be checked - if NOT please check it
ALSO please check the second box - scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors
Then click Start
Agree the warning please to run on restart and do so.
ENSURE before you restart you have no other applications or programs open and close all windows

Please do NOT interrupt it it is a five stage check
When it restarts the chkdsk will run.

Then after it completes and windows restarts please go event viewer and copy and paste the results to a post
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/96938-check-disk-chkdsk-read-event-viewer-log.html

windows logs on left pane
application and on right pane FIND then type 
*wininit*

then open the wininit entries and find the one with that chkdsk log
open that by double click on it and then click copy and paste to reply

Instructions in full on the link

2. Open a cmd prompt with admin rights
windows button
type in search
cmd
when it appears above as command prompt
right click click run as admin
when the cmd window opens
type
*sfc /scannow*

press enter and watch please for the report hopefully
no violations found

If there are reports of errors and they could not be corrected - reboot and run it twice more rebooting after each 
If there are still errors after the third run, do not run it again, it is not going to fix them.
We will get that log when I resume.

Goodnight


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Glad I have a second computer. I will open up this conversation there...then I will have a step by step instructions as I work through these.
Have to work tomorrow evening but will try to get these things done and posted first.
Will not get back on line till after 10:30, our time.
Maybe you can post more things for me to do. I will check when I get home after work to see if you are still online


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

left check disk running on step 5. Came back 10 or 15 minutes later...computer was off, I had forgotten to plug it in.
Restarted it and the check disk started all over again from the beginning. I assume this is the one I will find when I look for the report as it will be the most recent one. I will post results in the morning and also do the next 'job'

Good news... I do not have to work Tues evening after all..it is Wed that I work. I will try to be on line by 4 our time... think that is right.... you are 4 hours ahead, right?


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

*+**System*
*-**Provider*[ *Name*] Microsoft-Windows-Wininit[ *Guid*] {206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}[ *EventSourceName*] Wininit
*-**EventID*1001[ *Qualifiers*] 16384
*Version*0*Level*4*Task*0*Opcode*0*Keywords*0x80000000000000*-**TimeCreated*[ *SystemTime*] 2013-10-29T04:38:41.000000000Z
*EventRecordID*2062*Correlation**-**Execution*[ *ProcessID*] 0[ *ThreadID*] 0
*Channel*Application*Computer*Darlene-laptop*Security*

*-**EventData*
Checking file system on C: The type of the file system is NTFS. Volume label is Acer. A disk check has been scheduled. Windows will now check the disk. CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)... 139264 file records processed. File verification completed. 127 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 0 EA records processed. 62 reparse records processed. CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)... 184730 index entries processed. Index verification completed. 0 unindexed files scanned. 0 unindexed files recovered. CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)... 139264 file SDs/SIDs processed. Security descriptor verification completed. 22734 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal... 37032024 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed. CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)... 139248 files processed. File data verification completed. CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)... 64694207 free clusters processed. Free space verification is complete. Windows has checked the file system and found no problems. 295689215 KB total disk space. 36585260 KB in 116141 files. 75896 KB in 22735 indexes. 0 KB in bad sectors. 251227 KB in use by the system. 65536 KB occupied by the log file. 258776832 KB available on disk. 4096 bytes in each allocation unit. 73922303 total allocation units on disk. 64694208 allocation units available on disk. Internal Info: 00 20 02 00 88 1e 02 00 9a 08 04 00 00 00 00 00 . .............. 4d 00 00 00 3e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 M...>........... 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ Windows has finished checking your disk. Please wait while your computer restarts.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Did the next scan. While I wait for instructions on how to post it.. just fyi
"Windows resource Protection did not find integrity violations"

guessing that is good news!

there was only one part to it, should it have done more?


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

You said in a previous post....

In short please DO NOT install anything, whilst I am helping you. It is vital that I know exactly what stage we are at and that nothing has changed since my last advice to you.

That does not mean, that I will successfully resolve the problem - but the chances of success are lessened if you choose to run any sort of possible fix - or install ANYTHING, or indeed make any changes that I am not aware of.

I did not install anything but not sure if this qualifies as a change you need to know about. This morning I activated my RoboForm account and added another profile.

I am assuming that it is OK to use computer normally for things like email and my documents. I am still not putting any of my previous documents back on.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

CHKDSK is OK
System File Check is OK

Please be aware that this


> left check disk running on step 5. Came back 10 or 15 minutes later...computer was off, I had forgotten to plug it in.


in any operation where the disk is being written to as in the case of updates or any installation, or indeed in the case of chkdsk, if files were being moved and the same applies to defrag - is a major cause of problems.
In fact on some occasions it MAY cause windows to fail to load.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I was aware that stopping it had the potential to cause serious problems. did not realize my computer was so low on power.
My first reaction was....

I was very relieved when I woke this morning and saw that it had completed successfully, with no errors.

I will certainly be sure the computer is plugged in for any future stuff like this.

Any more jobs for me to do? I am here for about 5 more hours.
Then will be back in a little more than 7 hours... though that makes it very late at your end.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On the front left of the Acer next to the microphone jack and the headset jack is a card reader for SD cards etc.
1. Is there a card in the slot
2. In device manager is the drive shown under disk drives when you expand that entry as an Alcor SD disk device or similar


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

no card in the slot. There is a plastic piece in it that pops out when pushed.

Disk drives has this listed
WDC WD3200BPVT-22JJ5T0

I do have a card. would you like me to try that in the slot and see if anything changes?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I may be wrong on this but this entry here from the event log - seems to suggest that for some reason a Windows Live process initiates a registry key relating to a smart card log-in
This is a special process where a card may be used in the card reader slot

Process 3156 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates*\SmartCardRoot*
Process 3156 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\Root

It is a little complicated. It is connected with signing into windows live. 
I think unless you have some knowledge of using the card reader, previously with some manner of downloaded software - we will leave it and see how things develop.

IF YOU have a card, please do inset it and see if any message is received and if it then shows in disk drives


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

No idea what this all means or how it impacts the problems.... however, I think I have info that may help clear this up.

First of all 'multiple card reader' show up in the device manager.
In "computer" it show up as Kodak (E

I used this card in my camera. I was unaware that I had this slot in the computer. I bought a Pentax thingie... no idea what it is called. On back side it says SD/MMC/RS-MMC USB 2.0

The card fits in one end and I connect the other end to the USB port.
Originally I used it to transfer pictures from camera to computer. I now have some other document copies stored on it so if I make changes to a document I will back it up on this.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

just checked the files on it... they are all jpeg files with 2 exceptions 
an empty folder called SONY... no idea what I had in it.
a Microsoft Office document. It was created on Microsoft Office Starter. However, every time I try to open it up I get a pop up asking if I want to buy Microsoft office or continue with the trial.

Sorry, forgot about 'message received' when I put the card in.
I get a pop up with the name on top (KODAK (E
and then the options for dealing with it... picture options and General options


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry, I just did an update by mistake. I was going through the list of games and clicked on Cradle of Rome out of curiosity.
It went immediately to an update.

I had forgotten...these Wild Tangent games are trials that can be used for a short time and then must be bought. I am really not interested.
Tried uninstall but they are not in the list of installed programs.
Any ideas on how I can uninstall Wild Tangent Games?

Or should I be waiting till you are finished with all the fixes?


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I found 'wild tangent games' in the installed programs list. they are 'hidden' under the title "Acer Games"
Can I go ahead and uninstall them?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
re the card reader
Although as to why windows live should be opening a registry key for device harddisk volume 3 which I suspect is the card reader I have no idea - anyway - as say we will leave it for the time being.

Please - AGAIN DO NOT MAKE ANY CHANGES EXCEPT what I ask.
When I have left you, you may of course do exactly as you wish.
The ONLY way this is ever going to succeed is if we can take it ONE step at a time

I was coming to the Wild Tangent Games and many other matters in the fullness of time.

Please go Control Panel
Action Centre
on left pane view performance information
again on left pane - advanced tools
then on main window last entry
generate system health report
WHEN it has finished and produces the report
click the file tab, then click save as and name the file whatever you wish.

Save it in the default format in your documents
I am going offline for evening meal back in about two hours
Please expand the report checking warnings first - the expansion arrows are on the right of the report

and check what warnings are shown, you may then scroll down the actual report on the screen, not the saved one and it will further detail the errors if any and the listing of devices.

UNLESS you know that these warnings are for instance only a disabled network adapter which you are not using - for instance connected hard wired so wireless adapter is disabled 
PLEASE post what warnings are shown on the report.

that can most easily be done by a simple copy and paste to a notepad file etc that can then be attached to your reply - from the actual report on your screen

The saved report is too large to attach.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Not understanding this warning. MSE is installed and showing that the computer is monitored and protected. Real-time protection turned on... Virus and spyware definitions uptodate.
I expanded every section cause I was not sure if warnings would show up anywhere else.... did not see any more warnings.

Warnings









InformationalSymptom:
file:///C:/PerfLogs/System/Diagnostics/DARLENE-LAPTOP_20131029-000001/report.html#372071745The Security Center has not recorded an anti-virus product.Cause:The Security Center is unable to identify an active anti-virus application. Either there is no anti-virus product installed or it is not recognized.Resolution:1. Verify that an anti-virus product is installed.2. If an anti-virus product is installed and functioning configure Security Center to stop monitoring anti-virus status.Related:Anti-virus

_____________________________________

This next one is highlighted in pink and has a flag on it.. had trouble with posting so scroll down to see it if it does not show up.
____________________________________________

Returned Objects
Anti-Virus InformationTop: of 1QueryQuery Resultroot\SecurityCenter:SELECT * FROM AntiVirusProduct

















The Security Center has not recorded an anti-virus product.
The Security Center is unable to identify an active anti-virus application. Either there is no anti-virus product installed or it is not recognized.
1. Verify that an anti-virus product is installed.
2. If an anti-virus product is installed and functioning configure Security Center to stop monitoring anti-virus status.

___________________________________________________________________________

I checked the Security Action Centre and it shows that MSE is working.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

The wild tangent update was a mistake.. I assumed that all those games were all loaded and ready to play.
I will leave them alone.. and patiently wait till uninstalling Tangent Games comes to the top of the list of YOUR priorities....

You are the one who knows what needs to be dealt with first.... I do not have a clue.

In the meantime, do you see any other installed programs that will get me into trouble...ie, wanting to do updates if I click on them?

I have to leave in about two and a half hours. I will check before I go to see if you have any more jobs for me to do. Otherwise I will not be back until about 5 hours from now.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. So on that first section of the report as shown here
System Diagnostics Report

Computer:MALCOLM-PC
Collected:Tue/29/10/2013 19:27:03
Duration:60 Seconds
Diagnostic Results
Warnings
Error
Symptom:
[URL="file:///C:/Users/Malcolm/Documents/test.html#15887224"][/URL][URL="file:///C:/Users/Malcolm/Documents/test.html#15887224"]Device is disabled.[/URL]
Cause:A device is disabled preventing it from working properly.
Details:The device, Ralink RT61 Turbo Wireless LAN Card, is disabled. If this device is no longer used it may be intentionally disabled. 
The Plug and Play ID for this device is 12.

which is MINE and wireless is disabled because I am using Ethernet hard wired, that warning you have regarding AV not activated is the only one shown.

YOUR WARNING - MSE
That providing you know that the icon in the notifications area for MSE the green icon with the white tick check is shown as such is a bug in the report that windows creates.
I presume you know that if the icon changes colour to amber it is a warning usually that a scan is required, or an update, although that is usually downloaded through updates, or to red it is a warning that it is turned off or another action is required.

2. Please open Internet Explorer
[B][U]What please is your home page[/U][/B]
That means what page does it open on
If you click Tools, tab, then Internet Options, it will open on the general tab and will tell you the URL of the home page in the white box
If you have it set to the default of MSN, you will have noticed that it takes an age to open and the page to complete


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

1. Yes, in this case I do know about the colour changes in MSE and what they mean... but as a boss once told me... DON'T ASSUME ANYTHING. 
I will not be offended if you check to be sure I know something. 

I am using http://start.roboform.com/ as my home page. I did notice that the other one you mention took forever to load... so slow that I thought I had an IE problem at first.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well that will be OK, as I think it opens immediately.
Not something I use as I NEVER save my passwords to ANYWHERE encrypted or not for any sites where I enter personal information

On other sites I have IE save them, but of course I do NOT use the same or even similar passwords as those used on my banking sites

Also as soon as I have finished my activity on any banking or personal info site, for purchasing I immediately delete my browsing history.

Please go IE tools Manage Add-ons it will open on Toolbars and Estensions - please either send screenshots or type out what is ENABLED


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

shockwave flash object
adobe PDF link helper
bing bar .. dieabled
windows live ID signin helper
Bing bar helper... disabled
blog this in windows live writer
add to evernote4
RoboForm toolbar
RoboForm toolbar helper
fill forms
save forms
show RoboForm toolbar

I would love to be rid of any of these if they are not necessary. I really do not want to be using Windows Live messenger.... just email


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*THIS POST is for your general consideration at a later date.*

1. I mentioned earlier the problem of your computer being run on battery power and the risk of it closing down whilst the disc was being written to. This is something which I make no apology for repeating, as if you allow it to happen sooner or later - problems will result

2. In that regard, and now talking about windows updates, I personally NEVER install updates and continue working at the same time.
When I am installing updates that is ALL that is occurring and I watch the process so that I am immediately informed of any errors.

3. So going Control panel and Windows updates and then on left pane clicking change settings if you have automatic download and install set see this

It depends on the automatic updating option you choose. 
If you choose the recommended option, updates are installed at 3:00 A.M. or on a schedule that you choose. 
If you turn off your computer before the scheduled time, you can install updates before shutting down.
If your computer is in one of the power-saving states (Sleep or Hibernate) during a scheduled update, and if your computer is plugged in to a power source, Windows will wake your computer long enough to install new updates. 
If your computer is running on battery power, however, Windows will not install updates. 
Windows will try to install them instead at the next scheduled installation time. 
To schedule when Windows automatically installs updates:

MY personal opinion is and always has been that YOU choose when to install and ONLY when it is connected mains power
and ONLY allow that do NOT open other applications etc.
I have seen many instances of repeated failures to install in the windows update log. On many occasions this has been with automatic updating installation set.

See this 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/understanding-windows-automatic-updating

I know that Microsoft suggest leaving everything to be done automatically. I have, as I say, never thought that was the best option.

4*. Installing applications and programs*
*BE VERY AWARE of what you are allowing to be installed*
FOR instance even so called trusted sites NOW frequently require that you OPT OUT of the choice to install various toolbars and even change your search provider

5. If you particularly liked the idea of being warned of sites reputations before you opened them and of course it can ONLY warn you if they know of the site, then far less obtrusive than McAfee site advisor is the Web of Trust
It installs a small icon in IE below the menu bar and each site is then marked when you search with a green, grey, yellow or red icon
f you wish to see the report you simply click on the icon nest to the site listing
If you do initiate the opening a site that is known to be dangerous a warning appears on the screen asking if you wish to proceed

If you wish to try it here is the DOWNLOAD
PLEASE do NOT proceed as yet
http://www.mywot.com/en/download

6. I rate MSE and the replacement on 8,Windows Defender - quite highly
HOWEVER I still do a scan with Malwarebytes.
How often you do that depends on the nature of your browsing.

I think I am right in saying that my colleague mentioned this before, but to save me reading again the now LONG series of posts, I recommend that course of action to you.
Malwarebytes the free edition - provides no real time protection and can safely be installed with MSE

Please do ensure that you regularly check for updates.
BOTH MSE and Malwarebtytes require ONLY a quick scan.
It is only when and if something is found, that further investigation by way of a full scan is required.

NOT yet complete


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

RoboForm start page opens faster than any other I have used. Almost immediatly


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you for your advice re the battery. I will be sure that if I do not have close to full power I will plug it in if there is any chance I will be doing more than just a quite email check. I do now have an extra power cord so I can keep it in the computer bag and do not have to worry about remembering to bring it with me.
A very good investment.

RE updates.... I did wonder if it is safe to do other things... I will stop that practise.

Considering the mess I was in... and the problems I still have... I need all the advice you can give me.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

2. In that regard, and now talking about windows updates, I personally NEVER install updates and continue working at the same time.
When I am installing updates that is ALL that is occurring and I watch the process so that I am immediately informed of any errors.

I have also been in the habit of shutting down the computer while 'others are logged on'
The 'other user' may have left a game open, or been working on reading emails. Probably would not have left that open.
Guess this too can potentially cause problems... so instead of letting windows force a close down I should probably take the time to go back and log the other user off?

need to leave in about 15 minutes but will check back within 3 hours


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Please go IE tools Manage Add-ons it will open on Toolbars and Estensions - please either send screenshots or type out what *is ENABLED*


1. Disable Adobe PDF link-helper
Adobe can be opened as and when you need it

2. Windows live sign in helper
DISABLE

3. BLOG bar Windows live writer - disable unless you use frequently

4. RoboForm toolbar HELPER - disable

5. EVERNOTE - do you use this
If not uninstall
http://evernote.com/evernote/

http://evernote.com/contact/support/kb/#!/article/24422932

leave the others for Roboform and what are
fill forms and
saveforms 
it presumably provides and indication of what they are -

WHEN you have done those please move down one to search provides and WHAT is listed and enabled
and then 
accelerators


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

leave the others for Roboform and what are
fill forms and
saveforms 
it presumably provides and indication of what they are -

they are RoboForm things for automatically filling in forms on line.

bing is listed as default service provider

Accelerators
email with windows live
map with bing
translate with bing

uninstalled evernote..... no idea what it is, never used it.

I have to run... unless there is something else I can do quickly


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Goodnight
see you when you return or if not - I am back 1900

Still please unless you are desperate refrain from installations.
However please check for windows updates and try them.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Driver/Wireless%20LAN/Wireless%20LAN_Atheros_9.2.0.419_W7x86W7x64_A.zip?acerid=634704111708738378&Step1=NOTEBOOK&Step2=ASPIRE&Step3=ASPIRE 4739&OS=711&LC=en&BC=ACER&SC=EMEA_27

The above driver is for your Atheros Wireless network adapter

Atheros AR5B125 Wireless Network Adapter 
Please download the driver.
Saving the file and not running it
Then close the browser and all other applications you have open
Go to where you saved the file, unzip it - open the folder
open the folder 64 bit
open the folder install CD
open the third file down setup with the A and the shield and follow instructions.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I am back and ready to work if you still are.

Just to clarify...I should now be checking for AND installing windows updates?

still reading through your posts


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Driver downloaded and installed.

Before the factory reset I was having problems... something about "resetting the Wireless network adaptor"
Was that an outdated driver issue?

Point of clarification
....... about Malwarebytes.. should I be downloading and installing that now or you after you are finished.

........Same with updates... windows, mse, malwarebytes..... should I be checking for updates and installing them while you are still working on this?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am about to sign off
I saw entries in the VEW log after the last reset that suggested that MAYBE we needed a new driver for the wireless adapter

Please try Windows updates and see how they go
NOT ON battery power 

on mains power PLEASE :up:

You can leave MBAM for the time being please

If you have windows updates set to inform you have driver updates available please do NOT install any of those
That is Control Panel Devices and Printers, right click the computer icon with your name on it, then click Device Installation settings
If it is not checked - check NEVER install driver software from Windows UPDATE

Good as it is - at finding the right drivers - it is only a couple of weeks ago that it found the WRONG wireless adapter driver for a friends computer, installed it and he just could not get a reliable connection.

Please post the KB numbers of any failed updates.
If you have the time you yourself may examine if you need any particular update
An example of not being needed would for instance be that one for the remote desktop the other day


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Check please that as you have MSE it has disabled Defender
*Q: Does installing Microsoft Security Essentials (XP/Vista/7) disable Windows Defender? *
* A: *Microsoft Security Essentials should disable Windows Defender on Vista and Windows 7 and uninstall it from XP. In some cases, this does not happen automatically.

*Q: What happens if I do not disable or uninstall Windows Defender if I am using Microsoft Security Essentials (XP/Vista/7)?*
A: If Microsoft Security Essentials and Windows Defender are both running, your system may experience performance degradation and other problems caused by the conflict of two services providing real time protection simultaneously.

*DO NOT attempt to uninstall Defender - it is packaged with 7 simply ensure it is disabled*

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...on-off#turn-windows-defender-on-off=windows-7


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I checked the never install drivers.
also unchecked install enhanced icons

I will check for updates on 'plug in power'...... I sometimes learn my lesson

How will I know if I need an update... google search it?

Thanks again for all the time you are investing in this.It is very much appreciated. :up::up:

Goodnight.

btw, tomorrow and Thurday I have to work afternoons... 3-11 so I suspect I might not connect with you. You could still leave me some 'next step jobs' if you like


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Clicked on Windows defender and got the message 'this program is turned off'


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When you go windows updates it will find the updates for you and list them. If you then look at what the update is it is sometimes immediately obvious that you want it - eg windows malicious software removal tool - update for security definitions for MSE. It is conversely sometimes obvious that you do not need it

If you are in doubt, on the right of the screen when you select the update is more information and when you click that it tells you - what exactly the update is - eg the remote desktop connected update the other day.

Generally if you are in doubt - err on the side of caution and install it, as it will not offer updates that are UNSUITABLE even although it may well offer updates that are unnecessary

POST 77 re Control Panel updates for DRIVERS is for your attention NOW please

GOODNIGHT - it is pleasant to work with you - I hope we can get it sorted
There are remaining about 6 issues to address I think


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

POST 77 re Control Panel updates for DRIVERS is for your attention NOW please

yup...did that..see post 79

GOODNIGHT - it is pleasant to work with you - I hope we can get it sorted
There are remaining about 6 issues to address I think[/QUOTE]

Thanks...That sounds SO MUCH BETTER .... than what Cookiegal and I started with.
goodnight..
going to go do the Windows updates now


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

SORRY
MISSED IT


> I checked the never install drivers.
> also unchecked install enhanced icons


GONE - I will post sometime around 2000 the content will depend of course on your posts in reply to updates etc.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

No problem. Glad you pointed it out to me as I could just as easily have missed those instructions and windows just might have tried to install a driver.

I know.... you decide it is time to call it a night... but then decide to do 'just ONE more thing' and 30 minutes later you are still here. 

you just wanted to hit 74*40 *posts before you signed off. 

and he's still here..... Is this the sign of a really committed person???
Goodnight again... I will try to stop posting till you leave....go get some sleep


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Security update for windows installed successfully...just one
2862330

looks like an optional one was installed too..2310138. Not sure when. but sometime on the 29th.
However I did not check it off. 

Windows update said there were 3 optional updates available... I did not even bother to check them out. It still says that 3 optional updates are available.

Since MSE reports it is up to date I am assuming that it automatically updates itself. If it ever shows that it needs to be updated should I go ahead and do that (I mean while you are still working on computer problems.

If you do happen to be online before 2 my time and leave any jobs for me I will try to do them before I head to work.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

btw, thanks for post 67. I plan on printing it off for future reference once we are done.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have a look please at what the three optional updates are

One maybe an update for MSE if so install that one

If you can make a decision on what they are and if they are needed install them

If you are in doubt post details.

I think at this stage I would like to start with a clean sheet in event viewer

Go to Control Panel admin tools event viewer
expand windows logs on left pane
click application when that loads on right pane click clear log
to the same with security and then system.

n each a window will open asking if you wish to save, there is no need to do so simply click clear


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

reviewed optional updates there were 4 this morning

you were right...one for MSE so I installed it

did not install these.
2 for remote desktop 2574819 and 2592687
one for Bing


This morning... one important one, checked 'more information' and I am not at all sure that I need it. 2538242

Cleared the event logs that you wanted cleared


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. As far as I can see it is a security update for Visual C if it is install it

2. Go Control Panel network and sharing centre - on left pane change adapter settings

send me a screenshot please of that window

that is when it is open press the print screen key once

then open paint and click on paste

then click select and drag the mouse around just that part of the image

then click copy

then click File and new - it will ask do you wish to save, click no as that is the original print screen

now click paste and the image around which you dragged the mouse will appear

now click file and save as - select jpeg for file type the default bitmap is too large to attach

save to your desktop

on reply go advanced and follow instructio0ns to attach by browsing for the image - so you want desktop
select the image - upload and then post


Note the reply would have been a few minutes earlier but someone - sent me a visitor message and when I read it, I had already received the info -


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Not feeling well, there was an extra staff on so I am home early, in case you come back.

going to get that screen shot.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

not sure this is working as you want


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Got a really weird error message, never seen before. Sorry, I did not write down the exact message. If it ever happens again I will write it down
The computer was on a screen with the icons for the two users.
My husband had been using it earlier and says that he clicked on logoff when he was finished.
I clicked on my icon and tried to sign in.
the message was something like ---- computer is low on resources. cannot sign in, .... then something about credentials... maybe 'try different credentials.'

Another weird, new thing. There is an icon on task bar, lower right corner that shows the state of my internet connection. Sometimes it shows a strong signal (like now) and if I click on it I can see what I am connected to and also get the message that I have internet access. Other times I can see that I have a strong signal but there is a caution sign on top of the icon. when I click on that icon I see that I am connected BUT I DO NOT have internet access. 
Every time in the past, when the caution sign is on top of the internet icon, I do not have internet access. Tonight however, I have the caution sign but I still have internet access. I have no idea why the caution sign is there


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry, re the sign on problem,I should have clarified that after I shut down the computer and re started there was no problem signing on


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Frequently caused, but I am not saying it was in this case, when the lid is closed before the log-off has been completed and the lid in the power plan is configured to put the laptop to sleep or hibernate
In connection with that see this and change the power plan so that closing the lid does not put the computer to sleep or hibernate
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows7/change-what-happens-when-you-close-your-laptop

This will provide you with further details
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows7/change-create-or-delete-a-power-plan-scheme

If when you go Control Panel - power options *you see that the plan set is the power saver plan, change that to the balanced plan*

2. In respect of the internet connection and the warning go Control Panel, Admin Tools, services and scroll to WLAN auto config
Open the service and check that the start type is set automatic.

3. After doing both of those please close all open windows to the desktop and go control panel, admintools - windows memory diagnostic - open it and click restart now and check for problems.
The tool will run and after checking windows will restart
If errors are found they will be reported

4. After the memory test - if no errors found - reboot go Control Panel - back to network adapters and on the wireless adapter right click and click properties click to select Internet Protocol Version 4 etc and click the properties button. Is it set check marked obtain automatically please for both TCP/IP and DNS
as per my screenshot

5. All OK on your shot of network adapters just wanted to check to which you were connecting and what was shown


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

1. Thanks. will take time later to check these out
I thought that I had computer set to power saver...at least before the re set. But when I just checked this out it is already set to balanced plan
2. done.. it was set to automatic
3. going to do this now... have my second computer open to see the step by step directions.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

memory test ok


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

4. Yes, my screens look just like yours.

So was all this stuff tonight to check out these new issues?

Good to see all is well.
btw, I also tried rebooting when I had that yellow caution sign on the internet icon... when computer came back on it was gone.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Idarlene
1. Signing off - goodnight
Hope you have recovered

2, check 4 please and I will post the next steps - sometime before 1700 hrs

3. Please go Control Panel - system - system protection and check that you haver restore points shown and that you can create one

4. If those are OK please start copying your data - YOU MUST ensure that you copy ONLY the personal files of pics, music and docs.
If you copied to wherever it was a complete user folder - do NOT copy that back to the computer - it will cause mayhem

The internet connection will likely require further investigation - but we need to make some progress - so lets see how it accepts your data and then at least you will I think be happier.

PLEASE do not yet install any programs.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

ok.. goodnight.
I am supposed to work tomorrow evening but think I will be calling in sick again... just a really bad cold. Work with challenged, wheelchair bound, don't want to give it to them


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

When I saved these files to the data stick I very carefully went through each one... one by one, to be sure that each one really was something I had created.
For now I think I will only install pic and spreadsheets. (I really miss my spreadsheets.)


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Copied one file of pictures to pictures folder
copied spreadsheets and worddocs to Documents.

The spreadsheets and worddocs were originally done in Microsoft office, starter edition. However, it comes with ads so I had uninstalled it and downloaded Open Office before the resets. As I used a document or spreadsheet I have been converting them to Open Office format.

Have not started using Microsoft Office Starter (which of course re-installed) and have no intention of opening it again so for now I will not be using my docs. I can wait as long as necessary to download Open Office.... but it is probably number one on my wish list. 

Other docs are backups of stuff in programs that have not been reinstalled yet... Ie recipes for the program called Cook'n.... so I will not be re installing them until I am able to reinstall the programs that the info goes into. Again, no rush. Want to be sure things are running smoothly before I add the potential for more 
problems!


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Just realizing that I probably SHOULD open up Microsoft Office Starter (I am assuming it is already installed because when I clicked on a document I have 3 options... Activate Microsoft Office, Buy Microsoft Office or Open Microsoft Office Starter.)
I am guessing that we will not know if my documents are working correctly or causing any problems unless I actually open them up, make changes and save them.
Before I do anything else (other than copy more pictures) I will await further instructions. I am here today, chilling out and taking it easy. Have email turned on so I will know when you respond. 'See' you around 1700.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. That Microsoft Office was an issue I was waiting to address as in your list of programs is Microsoft Office 2010
I remember you commented to Cookiegal on one of the posts that windows update had offered an update for MS Office 2010 and you remarking that you did not have that installed.

I think it may well although it is listed as Microsoft Office 2010 (Version: 14.0.4763.1000) which is 
Version number of the original RTM release of Office 2010: *14.0.4763.1000*

be the free trial of the program

Can you go windows button programs and scroll to Microsoft Office and see what shows when you open Publisher

as Microsoft Office Starter is what was loaded by Acer 
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 is a simplified, ad-funded version of Microsoft Office 2010 that comes pre-loaded and ready to use on your computer. Office Starter includes the spreadsheet program Microsoft Excel Starter 2010 and the word processing program Microsoft Word Starter 2010.

UNLESS you are certain that the full Microsoft Office 2010 is NOT installed and presuming of course you do NOT have the installation media - what happens when you click activate office.

2. ON the VEW log you would no doubt have noticed that there was report that a processor was operating in reduced power state
The laptop will place the processor in reduced power until a demand is made that requires full power
However this only happens when on battery power, not on mains power
The report in event viewer is either of no consequence or there is something wrong with the Intel Speed Step technology driver etc. OR there is another cause
THIS occurs when the processor is overheating
ARE THE VENTS of the laptop visibly CLEAN or VISIBLY choked with dust

The report in question is 


> Log: 'System' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 7:57:39 PM
> Type: Warning Category: 7
> Event: 37 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power
> The speed of processor 3 in group 0 is being limited by system firmware. The processor has been in this reduced performance state for 1 seconds since the last report.


Therefore please NOW send me another VEW log - having cleared the log the other day I need to see what is now reported

3. Also include please in your reply any errors, apparent faults etc you have noticed and has the internet connection apparent error occurred again please


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I will do this one item at a time so I do not forget anything

Could not find publisher button. Probably looking in wrong spot
I do remember that I had a trial version of the full MO suite when I got the computer.

UNLESS you are certain that the full Microsoft Office 2010 is NOT installed and presuming of course you do NOT have the installation media - what happens when you click activate office.

now when I click on it
have 3 options... Activate Microsoft Office, Buy Microsoft Office or Open Microsoft Office Starter. I have always used the MO starter version once the trial ended.
And yes... it is a simplified version

That is really good news about the slow processor. I thought it indicated a problem. thanks for addressing this

I will go run the VEW SCAN now


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When you click Windows button and then programs you should see Microsoft Office - click on that entry what then shows

My last post has been edited re the processor in reduced power state - please check the vents


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

MO... when clicked on gives me a box with the 3 choices mentioned in previous post.
Vents look clean. However, a lot of them are on the bottom of the computer..it sits on my lap when I am using it. I notice it does get warm.. but I would not say HOT. There was one time when I could here a noise cycling on and off for several minutes.... a fan maybe? It was not overly hot at the time. Think I might have mentioned it to Cookiegal back in the beginning when we were first working on it but not at all sure about that.
No other errors noticed. the internet connection 'error' has never happened before and has not happened since.
Going back to your post to be sure I answered everything


Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows 2008 in English
Report run at 31/10/2013 3:27:08 PM
Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 30/10/2013 1:53:32 PM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 6.1.7601.17567, time stamp: 0x4d672ee4 Faulting module name: SHELL32.dll, version: 6.1.7601.18222, time stamp: 0x51f1ddfa Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x000000000009a809 Faulting process id: 0xe10 Faulting application start time: 0x01ced57065c0e2c3 Faulting application path: C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\SHELL32.dll Report Id: a970c4a6-416a-11e3-be6d-047d7b1dd2cd
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 2:25:23 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1530 Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. DETAIL - 7 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000:
Process 496 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
Process 496 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
Process 496 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
Process 496 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Policies
Process 496 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main
Process 496 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl
Process 496 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 30/10/2013 9:12:16 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 4007 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
The Windows logon process has failed to disconnect the user session.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 30/10/2013 5:29:48 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1530 Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. DETAIL - 0 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 7:14:13 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee SiteAdvisor Service service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 1:25:39 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee SiteAdvisor Service service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 10:02:31 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee SiteAdvisor Service service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 2:42:39 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee SiteAdvisor Service service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 2:34:44 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee SiteAdvisor Service service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 12:23:03 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee SiteAdvisor Service service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 30/10/2013 11:36:49 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10010 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
The server {995C996E-D918-4A8C-A302-45719A6F4EA7} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 30/10/2013 4:51:05 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The McAfee SiteAdvisor Service service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 7:14:50 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 7:14:21 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 6:43:55 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 4001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped. 
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 6:43:54 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 10002 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN Extensibility Module has stopped. Module Path: C:\Windows\system32\athihvs.dll 
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 6:43:27 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name wpad.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 5:02:39 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name wpad.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 3:41:50 PM
Type: Warning Category: 212
Event: 219 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#5B840B0004E0&0#.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 3:18:08 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name wpad.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 3:17:49 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name wpad.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 2:34:43 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name wpad.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

not sure this post got posted correctly

Why am I getting McAfee errors? thought we deleted that. I went to uninstall programs and it is not in the list of installed programs


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Because there is still sufficient traces of the McAfee left to trigger the error

Is there ANY McAfee listed in Control Panel Programs and features
If not see if this will run

Download and run the McAfee Consumer Product Removal (MCPR) tool: 
Download the MCPR tool from: http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe and save it to a folder on your computer.

*IMPORTANT:* The MCPR tool is updated periodically when new products and updates are released. Always download a new copy of the MCPR tool before using it to uninstall your product.
Navigate to the folder where you saved the file, and double-click *MCPR.exe*.
When you see the User Account Control dialog box, click *Yes*.
At the McAfee Software Removal screen, click *Next*.
At the End User License Agreement (EULA) dialog box, click *Next* to accept the agreement.
When prompted, type the Captcha information, which is case sensitive, to validate to application security, and then click *Next*.
If you have Family Protection installed, type your Administrator user name and password and click *Next*.
If you *cannot *authenticate, follow the on-screen instructions to obtain an uninstall code. If you do not have Family Protection installed, you will not receive this authentication prompt.

When you see the message *CleanUp Successful*, restart your computer. Your McAfee product will not be fully removed until after the restart.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

No McAfee in Control ..programs.
However, I did still have a link to the McAfee website saved in my RoboForm program. I deleted it since I will not be using that program again.

ran the removal program and rebooted.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> Because there is still sufficient traces of the McAfee left to trigger the error





Macboatmaster said:


> That sounds like GOOD news.... I count EIGHT errors.... SEVEN of them McAfee... So running that program should have taken care of them????? :up::up::up:


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

did you receive the message cleanup successful


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

yes.... at least I am pretty sure I did


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Next steps


> That sounds like GOOD news.... I count EIGHT errors.... SEVEN of them McAfee


There is something wrong with your connection setup


> Log: 'System' Date/Time: 31/10/2013 7:14:50 PM
> Type: Warning Category: 0
> Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
> Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.


and many others including dns server wpad.home

2. Who is your ISP

3. Are you connecting wirelessly to a modem/router provided by your ISP
What is the make and full model* AND do you know how to access the modem/router*

4. Does the other computer have connection problems

5. Go device manager right click the wireless connection adapter click properties - click power management click to check DO NOT ALLOW computer to turn off power to this device -click apply and ok as required

6. Go Control Panel Network and Sharing centre
change adapter settings
right click the wireless adapter
click properties
on white window
UNCHECK Internet Protocol Version 6

Exit out reboot and use the computer to complete the installation of your personal data and then see if any new events are reported for the fail to connect to DNS eg as above

I am NOW offline for about one hour

Finally depending on how that latop- sits on your lap and I do not need a description or PICTURE if those air vents are not clear and unobstructed - such use of a laptop is never a good idea
You are far better placing the laptop on a hard flat surface on your lap for instance a tray of some sort
My next door neighbour bought her daughter a new laptop last Christmas - it lasted just three months she ran it on the duvet - sat in bed.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

2 Bell

3. yes it is wireless
not sure about make. Info on side Sagemcom and a P/N number
S/N number
another P/N number 
Primary SSID Bell565


4, other computer has not had connection probs recently that I remember. However, if it did have probs it would have been a "resetting wireless adaptor" whenever I asked windows to find the prob

going to do the other stuff now
access.. do you mean through the computer?..NO

4


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

duvet.... hmmmmm.. nice and warm. Guess the computer would not like that very much... 

Finished the last two jobs.
I have my documents in three files... Spreadsheets,worddocs and Templates. They have all been copied to documents.
Pics have all been copied to pictures.

Any other data belongs to programs that have not been reinstalled yet so I assume I wait till I can install those specific programs. Diet program .... backups of personal data.... Recipe program.... backup of recipes.

should I be using Microsoft Office Starter and see how my docs work?


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Re computer vents.
Even sitting it on a tray it does not look like there is much room for air circulation under the computer..it has very short little stubs that only raise it about 1/8 of an inch. Maybe it needs to be sitting up on some sort of frame.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re the last - it will be OK on a flat hard surface, as to whether or not it is OK on your lap only you can decide

1. Have you done 5 and 6 please on post 113 and was it set to allow the computer to turn off power to the device - the wireless adapter

2. Check please if when ONLY on mains power you get that warning processor reduced power state - NO RUSH for that anytime will do

3. On a previous I asked and please include any other errors or problems you have noticed.


> Also include please in your reply any errors, apparent faults etc you have noticed and has the internet connection apparent error occurred again please
> __________________


If you have covered that I have missed it

4. WHEN you have completed the install of your data
Please go Windows button
Programs
Accessories
System tools
DiskCleanup

_I DO not _EXPECT THERE WILL BE - but check first if a Windows old file is listed
Then check all boxes except error reports and if you have it the windows old
Then run disk cleanup
Then REBOOT

Then go back to system tools and click disk defrag
check which drives are listed for defrag
IF any except C are listed what are they please
ON C - select it and click analyse - although it should already tell you the percentage of fragmentation
If it is less than 5% defrag is a pointless exercise.
It should run about 2-3 %

MY ADVICE - Do not use a third party defragger - defrag on 7 is quite good, far better than it was on XP
It is safer than many 3rd party defraggers


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

THIS POST is a continuation of POST 67

For your information and consideration.
As previously mentioned careful browsing - good security practices and regular scans, and being aware of what you are downloading by way of unwanted attachments - eg change of homepage, add-ons etc ARE together with regular cleaning of your browsing history the way to ensure, as far as possible that your computer stays healthy.

1. Internet Explorer
*SAFETY button* 
Delete Browsing history
Check top box to save favourites as detailed and check at least the next four
I do it every night, but then in the course of working on here, I go to all manner of places.
Clearly you must decide how often you need to run that

2. In private browsing
You should always use it for any site where you are entering personal details
It remains IN Private browsing ONLY while that web page is open
*To turn on InPrivate Browsing*


Open Internet Explorer by clicking the Start button







. In the search box, type Internet Explorer, and then, in the list of results, click Internet Explorer.
Click the Tools button







, point to Safety, and then click InPrivate Browsing.
*What InPrivate Browsing does*

When you start InPrivate Browsing, Internet Explorer opens a new browser window. The protection that InPrivate Browsing provides is only in effect during the time that you use that window. You can open as many tabs as you want in that window, and they will all be protected by InPrivate Browsing. However, if you open a second browser window, that window won't be protected by InPrivate Browsing. To end your InPrivate Browsing session, close the browser window.
While you're surfing using InPrivate Browsing, Internet Explorer stores some information-such as cookies and temporary Internet files-so that the webpages you visit will work correctly. However, at the end of your InPrivate Browsing session, this information is discarded.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows7/protect-your-privacy-using-internet-explorer-9#

3. Smart Screen filter
It scans web pages you can turn it on to check any site
Do not use it generally, if for instance you were coming here or going to sites you know
It can help prevent 
SmartScreen Filter, which can help protect you from online phishing attacks, fraud, and spoofed or malicious websites. It also scans downloads, and then warns you about possible malware (malicious software). For more information, see SmartScreen Filter: frequently asked questions.

*TOOLS button*
4. Pop-up blocker - always have it turned ON

Manage add-ons - you now know about this even if you did not before


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

post 117..

I have not noticed any errors. If I have some I will keep note of them and let you know
in regards to disk defrag
Acer (C
PQSERVICE
SYSTEM RESERVED

Should I just be defragging C. if needed


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

C is 4% fragmented

PQSERVICE is 0% fragmented

SYSTEM RESERVED if 4% fragmented


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

DEFRAG ONLY C
NEVER DEFRAG System Reserved

PQ Service is effectively your Recovery Partition - NEVER Defrag or DO anything with it


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

That is what I assumed... I have never heard of defragging anything other than C.
And...not being sure... I would NEVER have run defrag on those other ones without asking you first 

There have been enough probs...we want to keep making progress.....not move backwards....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It does not but if it was Pretty Quick - it wasn`t was it 

Post 118 for your info

DO NOT EVEN run an analyse on them


> PQSERVICE is 0% fragmented
> 
> SYSTEM RESERVED if 4% fragmented


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> It does not but if it was Pretty Quick - it wasn`t was it





Macboatmaster said:


> Pretty quick???? You mean the progress? Or the disk analizing?
> 
> OH..just saw the 'do not even analize them'
> 
> ...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Idarlene
There is as far as I can see two or three issues that still require attention
1. If the processor reduced power state appears on mains power
2. The DNS issue if it still appears after the power management and the IP 6 
3. The hard disk volume 3 issue 

I am leaving you now for tonight I will ponder on those, please post how things seem and especially with the connection

I meant the recovery - by whatever means, as from the attempted 10 disk job to the topic with my colleague Cookiegal and now this - we must be on some 200 odd posts I think

However it is a pleasure to try and help someone who is so ready to try whatever is suggested.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I have talked with Cookiegal re probs with my other desk computer. Want her to check it out to be sure it is not as badly infected as the laptop. Was going to wait till we are finished with this one. Just have one question for you. Since they are both on the same wireless connection can anything travel from one to the other if I have not 'connected' the two of them? I have in the past connected to the desk computer via the laptop to work on desk computer files.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

One job at a time = lets finish this one first - PLEASE

I am going off now
Post 118 - has some advice - useful I hope

PQ
From the Acer website - "There is also a third, hidden partition called PQSERVICE. The PQSERVICE partition contains the files necessary for the Acer eRecovery to reinstall the operating system, setting the system back to the way it was the day you purchased it, create recovery media, or reinstall drivers and applications"


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

you are right.... the recovery has not been exactly quick..

9 pages and 127 posts for us
14 pages and 210 posts for Cookiegal and I

Started Oct 2

HEY!!! it has not been a month yet!!!

And as my dad always said "Anything worth doing is worth doing RIGHT"

Can't rush some things.

I am definitely wanting to wait to start on the other computer until we are done with the laptop... WHEN DONE....let Cookiegal check it out first for any virus/malware issues. then it there are other probs.... are you up to it??? 

After all... we have had such fun times together these last several days


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not here
This is an automated response


> I am going off now


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

You forget... I am a FEMALE.... we don't need someone to actually be 'here' to keep on talking. 

Just ask my hubby.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

For someone like me who manages to run into so many computer messes..... Your advice is ALWAYS useful.
'See' you tomorrow. My email notifications is on just in case you come back tonight.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> I am not here
> This is an automated response


When you do come back... I am assuming that I should use Microsoft Office starter.
Is that right?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well now that depends does it not - you should use what you used before
Although most docs prepared in MS Office will open in OpenOffice and the converse is to some extent true - use whatever you used before.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> Well now that depends does it not - you should use what you used before
> Although most docs prepared in MS Office will open in OpenOffice and the converse is to some extent true - use whatever you used before.


They were originally done on MSoffice.
Most recently I used Open Office.

However.... Open Office is no longer on this computer.... I have been waiting for you to say that I can now download and install it.

SEE how good I am at listening to what you say?,,,,, at least most of the time

If you still prefer that I do not download anything yet I will use MS office. Let me know your preference. I do not want to mess anything up....not yet at least.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Give it a try
Open Office I mean
Do not uninstall MS Office it is easier to open docs prepared in that with that

before you attempt to install Open Office set a restore point


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> Give it a try
> Open Office I mean
> Do not uninstall MS Office it is easier to open docs prepared in that with that
> 
> before you attempt to install Open Office set a restore point


OK!!!!
Here goes.... I feel like a kid crossing the street on my own for the very first time. BIG  :up:


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Weird.
Everything seems to be working ok but originally got an error when trying to install. I did a screen shot of the error, put it into paint. When it was copied into paint I clicked on the original warning.. it closed and immediately open office started all over again installing. It finished successfully. I have opened and closed spreadsheet and word doc with no problems.

this is the error that occurred

opps.. can't remember how to get it from paint to here.
As a start.. it was error #1935 visual C ++ 2008 Redistributable

I still haveit in paint if you need it.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

think I figuredit out


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Been having fun moving MS office and Open office spreadsheets into open office, then changing their names, so I remember which is which.
No problems with files opening or closing.
Will probably start some editing tomorrow.
so far no more error messages.
Going to go to documents file (with Open Office closed) and delete the old versions of the files (I still have backup on data stick)


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Looking on line at Remote Desktop. I sometimes to use the laptop to connect to files on the other computer.
So I am guessing that I probably SHOULD install those two optional updates that deal with remote desktop.
What do you think?


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

just fyi

Last night when shutting down

configuring windows
30% complete
do not shut down

I see this often...often (like last night)it does not show that it got any further than 30% and it shuts down.

This morning, starting the computer
Configuring windows
100% complete
Do not shut down.

Stayed here for several seconds

Then
Cleaning up
Do not shut down

Stayed here for at least a couple of minutes

Can't say I remember seeing this one before.
I am assuming this is all OK.... just curious as to why it shuts down if it is only 30% finished.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I suspect it actually said
Configuring windows updates

If when you install updates there is a message that the computer needs to be restarted to configure the updates it then offers you the choice of restart now or later
If you choose later and then in the normal course of events you shut down at the end of the session, that is what will occur

Alternatively you had updates that were downloaded and then if you have configured download I will choose when to install - if you do not notice the notification that updates have been downloaded and are ready for installation, then when you go windows button and click shutdown there will be there on the shutdown bar another indication of updates telling you that these will then be installed on shutdown.

The messages as far as I can see are quite normal - it often goes from any given percentage to shutdown, as the change from the 30 or whatever to the shutdown is too fast to see the message

Cleaning up is usually encountered after an update of some consequence such as for instance a SP 
It is also seen on Adobe updates for example

Go update history see what was installed.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

yes.. configuring windows updates sounds right.
The update installed was 2310138
And adobe did an update yesterday.

If I am in the middle of other things I will often delay a shutdown.

Was fairly sure these were normal. Just a little confused when it did the configuring when I shut down last night.. but then wanted to do it again when I started up this morning. 

And definitely was not sure about 'cleaning up'


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Looking on line at Remote Desktop. I sometimes to use the laptop to connect to files on the other computer.
> So I am guessing that I probably SHOULD install those two optional updates that deal with remote desktop.
> What do you think?


Personally if it were me, I would simply go to the other computer as indeed I do.
OR if they were files that I used frequently for whatever reason I would copy them and install them on the computer where I wanted to access them.

If you have the need for remote desktop then yes - install the updates.
You could of course create a home network and use that instead of configuring remote desktop.
HOWEVER that is another subject entirely.

Good to have worked with you - I will remain subscribed to the topic
If any problems arise within the time the topic is open, please post details with a copy of the VEW log
and of course details of the problem/error etc.

Good luck with it.
No doubt you will wish to further the issue you mentioned earlier with my good colleague *Cookiegal*


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Good working with you too.
So you do not think we need to further investigate things you mentioned in post 125..see below. Also, should we be running another VEW scan?


There is as far as I can see two or three issues that still require attention
1. If the processor reduced power state appears on mains power
2. The DNS issue if it still appears after the power management and the IP 6 
3. The hard disk volume 3 issue


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Actually, I am pretty sure I had a home network... will have to check that out.

Guess I would have been using home network rather than remote desktop.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

btw... I am DESTROYING those 10 disks I made at the start of all this.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If they cause problems - most certainly


> There is as far as I can see two or three issues that still require attention
> 1. If the processor reduced power state appears on mains power
> 2. The DNS issue if it still appears after the power management and the IP 6
> 3. The hard disk volume 3 issue


1. If it only occurs on battery power it is an intended feature of the system as previously explained.
2. As stated
3. still not sure what is causing that - volume 3 reported in event viewer could be a flash pen, or if that is not in use it could be the card reader - to be honest I am unsure.

As I said


> If any problems arise within the time the topic is open, please post details with a copy of the VEW log
> and of course details of the problem/error etc.


Re the processor on reduced power if you go computer and right click properties what is shown - exactly as it appears for processor please


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Intel(R) Core (TM)i3
CPU M 380 @
2.53GHz 2.53GHz


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you certain it says 2.53 and 2.53 again
I expected it to show the TWO GHz speeds but I did not expect them to be the same
If you are correct, then at sometime try it again when on battery power

As it shows two speeds that means that Intel Speed step Technology is enabled and that is the reason for the reduced power state report in VEW
It is NOT an error


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes, both numbers are the same.
I just tried on battery power and they are the same.
I assume that is because I have a fully charged battery right now. (since I have recently been told I should NOT be running the computer on battery power it is almost always plugged in.  )

Thanks again for all the help. I really appreciate all the time you took to type out all the extra stuff 'for my information'. It is very useful info which I intend to keep handy.

Think I will run a VEW scan in a few days and post .... just to be sure nothing has changed. There are a couple of programs I need to download/install and start using.

Don't take this wrong.... but I do hope I do not need your help again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Don't take this wrong.... but I do hope I do not need your help again.


So do I - as that will mean all is OK
Good luck and goodbye

the fact that the two are shown means it has the speed step - when one is operating reduced power it will I am sure show different

Re the thanks for info - you are welcome
the In-private browsing is very useful as it ensures no info is saved to your computer.

Take care


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks and goodbye.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

as per post 60.. think we forgot about this. I know how to do uninstall but do not want to be left with fragments. Also.. what were the 'many other matters'. Really want to be sure I do not have programs installed that could cause more problems.

I was coming to the Wild Tangent Games and many other matters in the fullness of time.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Please see message 154 in case you missed it.
Also, do not think we addressed whether or not I should reinstall a malware program. If so, should I be installing the free version of Malwarebytes.
Also, if I buy the real time scanning version, will it cause conflicts with the real time scanning of MSE?

No rush with this. I see you are currently busy with other threads.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Please see message 154 in case you missed it.

Also, just reading through post 67 and remember that I still need to install Malwarebytes. For now I will install the free version. If I buy the real time scanning version, will it cause conflicts with the real time scanning of MSE?

No rush with this. I see you are currently busy with other threads.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re 156


> Malwarebytes the free edition - provides no real time protection and can safely be installed with MSE


Any anti-virus or anti-spyware/adware that provides real time protection must never be run with another program of that nature that al so provides real time protection

Wildtangent
http://forum.wildgames.com/topic/18426-how-do-i-uninstall-a-wildtangent-game-from-my-computer/


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Managed to mess things up already. I uninstalled Wildtangent games and iwin(I think)
Tonight decided to download a hearts game. Installation failed. Immediately after MSE quarantined a Trojan
Trojan:Win32/Wysotot.A
My home page was changed to 
dosearches.com/?utm_source=b&utm
I keep changing it back but every time I open ie it has changed back to do searches.
home page also freezes.
getting popups to tell me my PC has free computer backup software installed..never noticed that before

Followed the instructions in MSE re trojan


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I cannot help, you require the assistance of a Malware specialist.
Possibly speak nicely to Cookiegal
However that lady is very busy and obviously whether or not she can assist is a matter for her
It maybe that she will transfer the topic to Malware and you will have to wait until someone is available to help



> Trojan:Win32/Wysotot.A
> This Trojan can change the start page of your web browser.
> It is installed on your PC by software bundlers that advertise free software or games.


Hearts Game is provided by Microsoft - a far safer option, but again too late unfortunately
*Please see screenshot*

Did you turn on smart screen filter which was ONE of my suggestions or indeed use the WOT Web of Trust which was another - albeit both are too late now - the horse has bolted


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Hearts Game is provided by Microsoft - a far safer option, but again too late unfortunately

yes, I play it a lot. However, it does not have an option for taking back a move. I will get a perfect hand, rarely. Then make one bad move and ruin it all. While learning strategy I would like a game where I can 'go back' and replay same hand. 

Did you turn on smart screen filter which was ONE of my suggestions or indeed use the WOT Web of Trust which was another - albeit both are too late now - the horse has bolted[/QUOTE]

I though I remembered clicking on a smart screen filter options somewhere, but not sure I did. I definitely did install wot and was using it at the time. Stayed clear of sites that had warnings.

I did run Malwarebytes and found 6 PUP's and deleted them

I also went to uninstall programs and found two that had been installed today, unknown to me. I uninstalled them. I have also been following your advice and watching very carefully for checked boxes.... the ones that want to add more to my requested download than I want.

The horse has not only bolted, the elephants have tried to invade!!! I think that following the above steps I have gotten rid of it but not sure. I will speak to Cookiegal (nicely of course) to see if she wants to run a scan to be sure.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Did you turn on smart screen filter which was ONE of my suggestions or indeed use the WOT Web of Trust which was another - albeit both are too late now - the horse has bolted[/QUOTE]

I double checked. Smart Screen Filter was definitely TURNED ON when I was surfing and downloading. Neither program saw any dangers.... guess the sites were smarter. 

I do not want you to think that I have ignored all your advice.

Trying to put it all into practise.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> Idarlene
> There is as far as I can see two or three issues that still require attention
> 1. If the processor reduced power state appears on mains power
> 2. The DNS issue if it still appears after the power management and the IP 6
> ...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Reply to PM received 14 Nov

Idarlene

I have unfortunately only the same advice as I had before
That is my answer to your post 159


> Managed to mess things up already. I uninstalled Wildtangent games and iwin(I think)
> Tonight decided to download a hearts game. Installation failed. Immediately after MSE quarantined a Trojan
> Trojan:Win32/Wysotot.A
> My home page was changed to
> ...


ONCE you have acquired unwanted programs that change your home page etc.
Any attempt to deal with other problems is IMHO especially when they are connection related - usually unsuccessful

Therefore my advice is either do as I suggested in post 160 or start afresh YET again, as indeed you had to do - last time in the VERY long topic with my colleague.

I hope you do not think I am being unhelpful but I am not qualified to deal with such matters - to sufficiently ensure that you receive the BEST advice


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry Macboatmaster. None of the problems re post 159 are an issue anymore. I was assuming that MSE took care of the Trojan prob... which I know you are not qualified to deal with. I did not think it was related to the connection problem I was occasionally having.
Before we finished with the computer you had said

There is as far as I can see two or three issues that still require attention
1. If the processor reduced power state appears on mains power
2. The DNS issue if it still appears after the power management and the IP 6

I thought that I was supposed to be paying attention to connection probs and let you know if they continued. I am assuming that DNS has to do with my connection, which I did have some probs with. I had thought that you had me change some settings and that, if I continued to have any probs with connections you would investigate further.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Tonight decided to download a hearts game. Installation failed.* Immediately after MSE quarantined a Trojan*
> Trojan:Win32/Wysotot.A
> My home page was changed to
> dosearches.com/?utm_source=b&utm
> *I keep changing it back but every time I open ie it has changed back to do searches*.


I thought it did NOT FIX IT

send me please the event log showing the continuing problems with the items mentioned in your last


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> I thought it did NOT FIX IT





Macboatmaster said:


> send me please the event log showing the continuing problems with the items mentioned in your last




Sorry for the miscommunication. I did have problems for a bit, maybe till I rebooted? I can't remember but those probs have not been recurring so I assumed to Trojan was gone.

In regards to the event log....Sorry Macboatmaster I have no idea how to do that. In all the hours of working with techguys all I have ever done is... click on links,.....save programs to desktop.... run programs and then post logs. Tell me what program to run and I will.
Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

VEW as you ran before please


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks.

Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows 2008 in English
Report run at 14/11/2013 9:27:36 AM
Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 03/11/2013 10:58:51 PM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: IEXPLORE.EXE, version: 10.0.9200.16720, time stamp: 0x523cf127 Faulting module name: WOT.dll_unloaded, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x52247508 Exception code: 0xc000041d Fault offset: 0x6e415fb3 Faulting process id: 0x142c Faulting application start time: 0x01ced8e826ba5b49 Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE Faulting module path: WOT.dll Report Id: 81532531-44db-11e3-9312-047d7b1dd2cd
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 03/11/2013 10:58:35 PM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: IEXPLORE.EXE, version: 10.0.9200.16720, time stamp: 0x523cf127 Faulting module name: WOT.dll_unloaded, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x52247508 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x6e415fb3 Faulting process id: 0x142c Faulting application start time: 0x01ced8e826ba5b49 Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE Faulting module path: WOT.dll Report Id: 77ab37ce-44db-11e3-9312-047d7b1dd2cd
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 03/11/2013 4:24:58 PM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: Uninstaller.exe, version: 1.0.0.139, time stamp: 0x4cd1d1b2 Faulting module name: Uninstaller.exe, version: 1.0.0.139, time stamp: 0x4cd1d1b2 Exception code: 0x40000015 Fault offset: 0x00033943 Faulting process id: 0x1190 Faulting application start time: 0x01ced8b0964b0d8c Faulting application path: C:\Users\Darlene\AppData\Local\Temp\uninstaller-WTA-48854e1c-d1fb-436e-8c91-22078f8c7961\Uninstaller.exe Faulting module path: C:\Users\Darlene\AppData\Local\Temp\uninstaller-WTA-48854e1c-d1fb-436e-8c91-22078f8c7961\Uninstaller.exe Report Id: 7adf25ef-44a4-11e3-9312-047d7b1dd2cd
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 03/11/2013 4:24:48 PM
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program Au_.exe version 1.0.2.5 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: 918 Start Time: 01ced8b07eb9c6c5 Termination Time: 16 Application Path: C:\Users\Darlene\AppData\Local\Temp\~nsu.tmp\Au_.exe Report Id: 14accf53-44a4-11e3-9312-047d7b1dd2cd 
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 03/11/2013 12:37:17 AM
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program betterinstaller.exe version 1.0.0.1 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: cb8 Start Time: 01ced82ac99c34fb Termination Time: 0 Application Path: C:\Users\Darlene\AppData\Local\TempDIR\betterinstaller.exe Report Id: 
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 02/11/2013 11:29:44 PM
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program iexplore.exe version 10.0.9200.16720 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: 320 Start Time: 01ced822d4e5e502 Termination Time: 0 Application Path: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe Report Id: 
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 02/11/2013 11:14:45 PM
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program IEXPLORE.EXE version 10.0.9200.16720 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: 554 Start Time: 01ced820741367ed Termination Time: 30 Application Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE Report Id: 
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 02/11/2013 5:59:18 PM
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program soffice.bin version 4.0.9714.500 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: 71c Start Time: 01ced7efc93eb319 Termination Time: 16 Application Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice 4\program\soffice.bin Report Id: 60f47eee-43e8-11e3-8e5c-047d7b1dd2cd 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Information Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:26:52 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: gupdate
The event description cannot be found.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:26:51 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: gupdate
The event description cannot be found.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:24:23 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 6000 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
The winlogon notification subscriber <SessionEnv> was unavailable to handle a notification event.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:24:23 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 4101 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
Windows license validated.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:24:11 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 6000 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
The winlogon notification subscriber <SessionEnv> was unavailable to handle a notification event.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:24:11 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 9009 Source: Desktop Window Manager
The Desktop Window Manager has exited with code (0x40010004)
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:21:19 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 903 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
The Software Protection service has stopped. 
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:19:34 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: SignInAssistant
The event description cannot be found.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:19:33 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: SignInAssistant
The event description cannot be found.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:19:33 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: SignInAssistant
The event description cannot be found.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 12/11/2013 10:40:21 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 4007 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
The Windows logon process has failed to disconnect the user session.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 12/11/2013 3:56:26 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1530 Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. DETAIL - 0 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1003:

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 12/11/2013 2:32:58 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1530 Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. DETAIL - 1 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1003_Classes:
Process 5748 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1003_CLASSES

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 12/11/2013 2:32:58 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 4007 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
The Windows logon process has failed to disconnect the user session.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 12/11/2013 1:43:27 AM
Type: Warning Category: 7
Event: 508 Source: ESENT
taskhost (2392) WebCacheLocal: A request to write to the file "C:\Users\Darlene\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WebCache\V01.log" at offset 372736 (0x000000000005b000) for 4096 (0x00001000) bytes succeeded, but took an abnormally long time (204 seconds) to be serviced by the OS. This problem is likely due to faulty hardware. Please contact your hardware vendor for further assistance diagnosing the problem.
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/11/2013 6:43:11 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1530 Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. DETAIL - 0 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000:

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 06/11/2013 3:56:28 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1530 Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. DETAIL - 12 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000:
Process 3548 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000
Process 3548 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000
Process 3548 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000
Process 3548 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 3548 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 3548 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 3548 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\SmartCardRoot
Process 3548 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\trust
Process 3548 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\My
Process 3548 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\CA
Process 3548 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\Disallowed
Process 3548 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\Root

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 03/11/2013 12:57:41 AM
Type: Warning Category: 3
Event: 3023 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Search
The update cannot be started because all of the content sources were excluded by site path rules, or removed from the index configuration.
Context: Application, SystemIndex Catalog
Details:
The URL was already processed during this update. If you received this message while processing alerts, then the alerts are redundant, or else Modify should be used instead of Add. (HRESULT : 0x80040d0d) (0x80040d0d)

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 03/11/2013 12:57:41 AM
Type: Warning Category: 3
Event: 3036 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Search
The content source <iehistory://{S-1-5-21-3635169254-3080193067-3668696261-1000}/> cannot be accessed.
Context: Application, SystemIndex Catalog
Details:
The URL was already processed during this update. If you received this message while processing alerts, then the alerts are redundant, or else Modify should be used instead of Add. (HRESULT : 0x80040d0d) (0x80040d0d)

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 02/11/2013 6:18:45 PM
Type: Warning Category: 1
Event: 32068 Source: Microsoft Fax
The outgoing routing rule is not valid because it cannot find a valid device. Check the routing rule configuration. Country/region code: '*' Area code: '*'
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/11/2013 1:03:42 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10010 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
The server {995C996E-D918-4A8C-A302-45719A6F4EA7} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/11/2013 3:27:36 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10010 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
The server {995C996E-D918-4A8C-A302-45719A6F4EA7} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 10/11/2013 8:26:31 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7011 Source: Service Control Manager
A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the lmhosts service.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/11/2013 5:44:03 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10010 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
The server {F9717507-6651-4EDB-BFF7-AE615179BCCF} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/11/2013 12:01:53 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The Computer Backup (MyPC Backup) service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/11/2013 12:01:53 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7009 Source: Service Control Manager
A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Computer Backup (MyPC Backup) service to connect.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/11/2013 11:21:57 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The Computer Backup (MyPC Backup) service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/11/2013 11:21:57 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7009 Source: Service Control Manager
A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Computer Backup (MyPC Backup) service to connect.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Information Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:26:52 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Google Update Service (gupdate) service entered the stopped state.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:26:51 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Google Update Service (gupdate) service entered the running state.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:24:36 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1013 Source: Microsoft Antimalware
Microsoft Antimalware has removed history of malware and other potentially unwanted software. Time: ?30/?10/?2013 9:24:04 AM User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:24:22 PM
Type: Information Category: 1101
Event: 7001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
User Logon Notification for Customer Experience Improvement Program
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:24:11 PM
Type: Information Category: 1102
Event: 7002 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
User Logoff Notification for Customer Experience Improvement Program
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:21:19 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Software Protection service entered the stopped state.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:19:48 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Multimedia Class Scheduler service entered the running state.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:19:33 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant service entered the running state.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:19:22 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Multimedia Class Scheduler service entered the stopped state.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:17:50 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Windows Modules Installer service entered the running state.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:14:38 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 2:14:19 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 4:27:35 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 4001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped. 
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 4:27:35 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 10002 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN Extensibility Module has stopped. Module Path: C:\Windows\system32\athihvs.dll 
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 4:23:21 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 4:23:06 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name wpad.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 4:23:03 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name isatap.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 4:21:59 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 4001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped. 
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 4:21:59 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 10002 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN Extensibility Module has stopped. Module Path: C:\Windows\system32\athihvs.dll 
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/11/2013 3:13:06 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name wpad.home timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry for the delay

Please do a scan with malwarebytes, allow it to clean anything it finds, and then post the log, that is the log tab on the GUI after the scan
open the log and copy and paste please


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

no problem with the delay. Still having problems with losing the connection. Maybe it is a service provider issue?

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org
Database version: v2013.11.14.06
Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 11.0.9600.16428
Darlene :: DARLENE-LAPTOP [administrator]
18/11/2013 12:20:07 AM
mbam-log-2013-11-18 (00-20-07).txt
Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 231783
Time elapsed: 6 minute(s), 4 second(s)
Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
(end)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Download AdwCleaner
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/adwcleaner/

close all applications
run the program
click scan
click report button
copy and paste the report pls
DO not click Clean


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I have used the above link several times. At least 3 times now when I click on the download button for what appears to be adwcleaner something else will try to download. Really strange, because if I keep closing down the browser and reclicking the link I finally do get the correct download.
Same link... different results every time. :-(

# AdwCleaner v3.012 - Report created 18/11/2013 at 15:28:37 # Updated 11/11/2013 by Xplode # Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits) # Username : Darlene - DARLENE-LAPTOP # Running from : C:\Users\Darlene\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\IEGHXE15\AdwCleaner.exe # Option : Clean ***** [ Services ] ***** ***** [ Files / Folders ] ***** Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\boost_interprocess ***** [ Shortcuts ] ***** ***** [ Registry ] ***** ***** [ Browsers ] ***** -\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.16428 -\\ Google Chrome v31.0.1650.57 [ File : C:\Users\Darlene\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ] ************************* AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [1154 octets] - [03/11/2013 18:04:33] AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [941 octets] - [03/11/2013 18:34:59] AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [1060 octets] - [07/11/2013 18:10:43] AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [3254 octets] - [14/11/2013 23:46:08] AdwCleaner[R4].txt - [1370 octets] - [18/11/2013 15:26:54] AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1199 octets] - [03/11/2013 18:29:54] AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [1005 octets] - [03/11/2013 18:36:17] AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [1126 octets] - [07/11/2013 18:37:07] AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [3153 octets] - [15/11/2013 00:05:20] AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [1296 octets] - [18/11/2013 15:28:37] ########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [1356 octets] ##########


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I do not know how you manage to acquire another download you simply click download now - bleeping computer
It then appears on browser window as a bar across asking do you wish to run or save

Post the report like mine please -yours is extremely difficult to read
report button edit select all - copy and paste to reply it should stay as mine is

# AdwCleaner v3.012 - Report created 18/11/2013 at 20:48:18
# Updated 11/11/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 8 Pro with Media Center (32 bits)
# Username : Malcolm1 - MALCOLM
# Running from : C:\Users\Malcolm1\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\9L290I2P\AdwCleaner (2).exe
# Option : Scan
***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

***** [ Browsers ] *****
-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16537

*************************
AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [751 octets] - [03/10/2013 00:57:05]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [1114 octets] - [18/11/2013 17:57:57]
AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [889 octets] - [18/11/2013 18:08:17]
AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [750 octets] - [18/11/2013 20:48:18]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1216 octets] - [18/11/2013 18:01:41]
########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [869 octets] ##########

THAT all said I asked


> run the program
> click scan
> click report button
> copy and paste the report pls
> DO not click Clean


and your report shows


> Option : Clean


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I will try to take a screen shot next time the wrong page comes up.

Not sure why the last copy and paste messed up like that. worked OK this time.

sorry.... I did a quick reply... it looks fine on the page until I hit the quick post reply button... I will try again.

# AdwCleaner v3.012 - Report created 18/11/2013 at 15:28:37 # Updated 11/11/2013 by Xplode # Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits) # Username : Darlene - DARLENE-LAPTOP # Running from : C:\Users\Darlene\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\IEGHXE15\AdwCleaner.exe # Option : Clean ***** [ Services ] ***** ***** [ Files / Folders ] ***** Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\boost_interprocess ***** [ Shortcuts ] ***** ***** [ Registry ] ***** ***** [ Browsers ] ***** -\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.16428 -\\ Google Chrome v31.0.1650.57 [ File : C:\Users\Darlene\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ] ************************* AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [1154 octets] - [03/11/2013 18:04:33] AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [941 octets] - [03/11/2013 18:34:59] AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [1060 octets] - [07/11/2013 18:10:43] AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [3254 octets] - [14/11/2013 23:46:08] AdwCleaner[R4].txt - [1370 octets] - [18/11/2013 15:26:54] AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1199 octets] - [03/11/2013 18:29:54] AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [1005 octets] - [03/11/2013 18:36:17] AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [1126 octets] - [07/11/2013 18:37:07] AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [3153 octets] - [15/11/2013 00:05:20] AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [1296 octets] - [18/11/2013 15:28:37] ########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [1356 octets] ##########


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry, did not read properly

came back to edit this..... this time I did a quote reply (then deleted the quoting part)
It looks fine when I hit the control v button but as soon as I post it ...it changes to this messed up one.

# AdwCleaner v3.012 - Report created 18/11/2013 at 15:28:37 # Updated 11/11/2013 by Xplode # Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits) # Username : Darlene - DARLENE-LAPTOP # Running from : C:\Users\Darlene\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\IEGHXE15\AdwCleaner.exe # Option : Clean ***** [ Services ] ***** ***** [ Files / Folders ] ***** Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\boost_interprocess ***** [ Shortcuts ] ***** ***** [ Registry ] ***** ***** [ Browsers ] ***** -\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.16428 -\\ Google Chrome v31.0.1650.57 [ File : C:\Users\Darlene\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ] ************************* AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [1154 octets] - [03/11/2013 18:04:33] AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [941 octets] - [03/11/2013 18:34:59] AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [1060 octets] - [07/11/2013 18:10:43] AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [3254 octets] - [14/11/2013 23:46:08] AdwCleaner[R4].txt - [1370 octets] - [18/11/2013 15:26:54] AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1199 octets] - [03/11/2013 18:29:54] AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [1005 octets] - [03/11/2013 18:36:17] AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [1126 octets] - [07/11/2013 18:37:07] AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [3153 octets] - [15/11/2013 00:05:20] AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [1296 octets] - [18/11/2013 15:28:37] ########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [1356 octets] ##########


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do not bother posting it again I have read it now
there was one item
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\boost_interprocess 


I notice from your VEW log you have or HAD
betterinstaller.exe version 1.0.0.1

which appears to come from

The Somoto Company has offices located in Houston, TX and Tel Aviv, Israel. Somoto products enable software developers to increase monetization of their own software as well as provide them with additional benefits. Learn more about Somoto&#8217;s products, including the BetterInstaller solution and the Somoto Toolbar platform.

and is NOT an item you want - are you aware of this being an item associated with the ones found on the scan that YOU did, as I would have expected it to be found by either MBAM or AdwCleaner


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I do vaguely remember the program. I do not remember if it showed up on other scans. However, it does not show now in the programs list so I assume that I probably uninstalled it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What is more concerning is how you installed it in the first place.

However to try and make some progress, go to device manager open network adapters by expanding the entry, open the wireless adapter
click the driver tab
click roll back driver

try that see if it still drops the connection


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Can't roll it back. That tab is greyed out.
Not sure why, I thought that was a driver we updated.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Driver/Wireless%20LAN/Wireless%20LAN_Atheros_9.2.0.419_W7x86W7x64_A.zip?acerid=634704111708738378&Step1=NOTEBOOK&Step2=ASPIRE&Step3=ASPIRE

download the above and save it please.

go device manager back to the wireless adapter
driver tab
update driver
select the option from your computer
then select you will choose
then install that driver from the saved download


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Downloaded file to desktop. I did not open it yet.
Clicked on update driver, browse computer for driver software
C:\Users\Darlene\desktop 
clicked next
Windows was unable to install your Atheros AR5B125 Wireless Network adapter. Windows could not find the driver software for your device.


I double checked the path... it is correct.
Am I supposed to open it first?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I was just about to sign off
As you did before - unzip it see the same post regarding it way back in the topic


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Don't wait for me...it may take a while to find the post you are referring to..


----------

